# English speaking required



## LilOlLady

*ENGLISH SPEAKING REQUIRED*
One of the requirements in the Comp. Immig. Reform Bill for work visas should be the requirement to speak English and write English. 


> ELL class for adults cos taxpayers $630 million.
> What do U think illegals cost Taxpayers $630M teaching English to illegal immigrant adults? - Yahoo! Answers
> 
> Sandoval has now proposed *$50 million* in total funding for English-language learners programs. He is the first Nevada governor to dedicate funding to ELL.
> Gov. Sandoval proposes additional funding for k-12 education | Inside Nevada Politics
> 
> State leaders are debating between $14 million and *$66.5 million i*n *state funding* for English-language learner students.
> "We have an *obligation* to provide every child with a reasonable educational opportunity," Lazos said. "We haven't been doing a good job (with English-language learner students). We need to be thinking about ways to strengthen them instead of looking at legal loopholes to save money."
> Nevada continues to shortchange English-language learner programs, advocate maintains - Las Vegas Sun News


----------



## LilOlLady

*MARIPOSA ACADEMY *

Mariposa Academy - La Academia Mariposa

http://www.nevadareportcard.com/profile/pdf/11-12/16281.E.pdf


Must learn English requirement in the Comp. Immg. Reform Amnesty Bill will cost taxpayers.


----------



## editec

Should every nation do that, too?


----------



## Katzndogz

editec said:


> Should every nation do that, too?



Every other nation already does.


----------



## tinydancer

This bill goes thru without that provision so many American workers will be screwed. I've seen this happen.

Picture it. (pulling a Sophia here).

Company or Corporation hire enough labor from Taiwan. Work visas. How it starts off is that the person to be hired to oversee the crew has to be bilingual.

AND then if you want to hired on the same team you have to be bilingual as well. 

Now you have your Mexican illegals. I'll guarantee you if this bill passes, bilingual will be mandated so you can "work" with the new employees.

Start learning Spanish yesterday because you are fubar'd if you don't.


----------



## longknife

You Redneck Liberals are unbelievable!

Deny the legislation because if will supposedly "cost taxpayers"?
Since when does that stop Democrats from enacting laws?

And that should deter legislation that only includes WHAT IS CURRENTLY IN EXISTING IMMIGRATION LAWS?

When does you hypocrisy stop?


----------



## Unkotare

A distinction needs to be understood between ESL classes for adults, and programs that are part of public school systems.


----------



## Kondor3

"Immigration Reform" = code-speak for "Shamnesty"...


----------



## Unkotare

Unkotare said:


> A distinction needs to be understood between ESL classes for adults, and programs that are part of public school systems.


.


----------



## BillyP

Close the door to beaners, we have enough drug dealers as it is.


----------



## Malamute

editec said:


> Should every nation do that, too?


Why not?   Have you ever tried to emigrate to a country and insist they cater to you in your own country's language?


----------



## Malamute

LilOlLady said:


> *MARIPOSA ACADEMY *
> 
> Mariposa Academy - La Academia Mariposa
> 
> http://www.nevadareportcard.com/profile/pdf/11-12/16281.E.pdf
> 
> 
> Must learn English requirement in the Comp. Immg. Reform Amnesty Bill will cost taxpayers.


Why?   The immigrants should be paying their own way.  Visas should be given to those who already have made the effort to learn English.  There are no shortage of would-be immigrants, certainly we can be a bit more selective than we have been.  Someone who wants to come here should prepare themselves for life here well before applying for a visa.


----------



## Unkotare

Malamute said:


> LilOlLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> *MARIPOSA ACADEMY *
> 
> Mariposa Academy - La Academia Mariposa
> 
> http://www.nevadareportcard.com/profile/pdf/11-12/16281.E.pdf
> 
> 
> Must learn English requirement in the Comp. Immg. Reform Amnesty Bill will cost taxpayers.
> 
> 
> 
> Why?   The immigrants should be paying their own way.  Visas should be given to those who already have made the effort to learn English.  There are no shortage of would-be immigrants, certainly we can be a bit more selective than we have been.  Someone who wants to come here should prepare themselves for life here well before applying for a visa.
Click to expand...



You're one of those who screams for more restrictions on legal gun owners and never gives a thought to the fact that the problem lies with criminals who will continue to own guns illegally anyway, aren't you?


----------



## BillyP

Unkotare said:


> Malamute said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LilOlLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> *MARIPOSA ACADEMY *
> 
> Mariposa Academy - La Academia Mariposa
> 
> http://www.nevadareportcard.com/profile/pdf/11-12/16281.E.pdf
> 
> 
> Must learn English requirement in the Comp. Immg. Reform Amnesty Bill will cost taxpayers.
> 
> 
> 
> Why?   The immigrants should be paying their own way.  Visas should be given to those who already have made the effort to learn English.  There are no shortage of would-be immigrants, certainly we can be a bit more selective than we have been.  Someone who wants to come here should prepare themselves for life here well before applying for a visa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You're one of those who screams for more restrictions on legal gun owners and never gives a thought to the fact that the problem lies with criminals who will continue to own guns illegally anyway, aren't you?
Click to expand...

Only if the restrictions are in Spanish.


----------



## guno

Katzndogz said:


> editec said:
> 
> 
> 
> Should every nation do that, too?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every other nation already does.
Click to expand...



really?,Canada is bi lingual  English and French


----------



## Katzndogz

guno said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> editec said:
> 
> 
> 
> Should every nation do that, too?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every other nation already does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> really?,Canada is bi lingual  English and French
Click to expand...


It has always been bilingual.  Just like there has always been a movement to split Canada into two separate nations.  One English speaking, one French speaking.  It didn't import millions of French that would demand that French be spoken.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

Right, because when Americans travel abroad they always learn the local language for where they travel.

Love to see this requirement imposed on Americans for at home too. Average American's grasp of their own language could use some improvement.


----------



## Unkotare

Delta4Embassy said:


> Right, because when Americans travel abroad they always learn the local language for where they travel.




And that has what relevance to the topic?


----------



## Delta4Embassy

Unkotare said:


> And that has what relevance to the topic?



Case in point. Look up hypocrisy.


----------



## Unkotare

Delta4Embassy said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> And that has what relevance to the topic?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Case in point. Look up hypocrisy.
Click to expand...




You didn't address my question at all. What relevance does your comment about people traveling abroad have to the topic of this thread?


----------



## Pogo

Katzndogz said:


> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> editec said:
> 
> 
> 
> Should every nation do that, too?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every other nation already does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> really?,Canada is bi lingual  English and French
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It has always been bilingual.  Just like there has always been a movement to split Canada into two separate nations.  One English speaking, one French speaking.  It didn't import millions of French that would demand that French be spoken.
Click to expand...


And the reason it's officially bilingual is the result of its history trying to pave over French.
Didn't work out real well.


----------



## Unkotare

Do You Speak American . Sea to Shining Sea . Official American PBS


----------



## Unkotare

Countries With More Than One Language


----------



## Unkotare

Top 10 Most Spoken Languages In The World - Listverse


----------



## Pogo

Question to the official language propornents:
What exactly is the_ function_ of an official language?  OK you put your country's official documents in it and use it for government functions, sure.  But if you don't have a designated OL and you already have official documents and functions specified to be in English, what function is left that you haven't covered?

Discuss....


----------



## BillyP

Katzndogz said:


> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> editec said:
> 
> 
> 
> Should every nation do that, too?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every other nation already does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> really?,Canada is bi lingual  English and French
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It has always been bilingual.  Just like there has always been a movement to split Canada into two separate nations.  One English speaking, one French speaking.  It didn't import millions of French that would demand that French be spoken.
Click to expand...

Canada's not bilingual, It's French in Quebec and English everywhere else.


----------



## BillyP

Unkotare said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> And that has what relevance to the topic?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Case in point. Look up hypocrisy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't address my question at all. What relevance does your comment about people traveling abroad have to the topic of this thread?
Click to expand...

Because Spanish should be outlawed worldwide. It's a language for people who don't seem to wash very often.


----------



## Unkotare

Go troll somewhere else, troll.


----------



## Unkotare

BillyP said:


> Canada's not bilingual, It's French in Quebec and English everywhere else.




Wrong again, troll.


----------



## Malamute

Language is a great divider.  Interesting how the illegals don't want to listen to a great speech of Martin Luther King in the language he gave it, or read the Constitution, or the speeches of George Washington.  They get their food stamps in Spanish, that's the most they care about US culture.


----------



## Unkotare

Again, a distinction must be born in mind between legal and illegal immigration. Illegal immigrants should not be here regardless of what language they speak.


----------



## Pogo

BillyP said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> editec said:
> 
> 
> 
> Should every nation do that, too?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every other nation already does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> really?,Canada is bi lingual  English and French
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It has always been bilingual.  Just like there has always been a movement to split Canada into two separate nations.  One English speaking, one French speaking.  It didn't import millions of French that would demand that French be spoken.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Canada's not bilingual, It's French in Quebec and English everywhere else.
Click to expand...


You're a rabid idiot.  I can drive you right now to places in Nova Scotia where all the music is Scottish and the language on the streets is French.  Then we can stop in spots in PEI and New Brunswick where you won't get far without French.  Then we're off to Manitoba for more.  You don't have the slightest clue in the world.

This is why inbred isolationism is a bad thing.


----------



## BillyP

Unkotare said:


> BillyP said:
> 
> 
> 
> Canada's not bilingual, It's French in Quebec and English everywhere else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong again, troll.
Click to expand...

I live in Canada, you're fucking wrong you douchesack.


----------



## BillyP

Pogo said:


> BillyP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> editec said:
> 
> 
> 
> Should every nation do that, too?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every other nation already does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> really?,Canada is bi lingual  English and French
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It has always been bilingual.  Just like there has always been a movement to split Canada into two separate nations.  One English speaking, one French speaking.  It didn't import millions of French that would demand that French be spoken.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Canada's not bilingual, It's French in Quebec and English everywhere else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're a rabid idiot.  I can drive you right now to places in Nova Scotia where all the music is Scottish and the language on the streets is French.  Then we can stop in spots in PEI and New Brunswick where you won't get far without French.  Then we're off to Manitoba for more.  You don't have the slightest clue in the world.
> 
> This is why inbred isolationism is a bad thing.
Click to expand...

New Brunswick is the only officially bilingual province. Outside of tiny French enclaves, Canada is English outside of Quebec (and parts of New Brunswick)


----------



## Pogo

BillyP said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BillyP said:
> 
> 
> 
> Canada's not bilingual, It's French in Quebec and English everywhere else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong again, troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I live in Canada, you're fucking wrong you douchesack.
Click to expand...


You are way too ignorant to live in Canada.  Meet me in Chéticamp.

I'll wait while you go Google to figure out where that is...


----------



## BillyP

Pogo said:


> BillyP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BillyP said:
> 
> 
> 
> Canada's not bilingual, It's French in Quebec and English everywhere else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong again, troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I live in Canada, you're fucking wrong you douchesack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are way too ignorant to live in Canada.
Click to expand...

Shut up, you fucking newfie.


----------



## Unkotare

BillyP said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BillyP said:
> 
> 
> 
> Canada's not bilingual, It's French in Quebec and English everywhere else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong again, troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I live in Canada, you're fucking wrong you douchesack.
Click to expand...



I'd call you a liar, but you may really be too stupid to understand what's going on around you.


----------



## Pogo

BillyP said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BillyP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> editec said:
> 
> 
> 
> Should every nation do that, too?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every other nation already does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> really?,Canada is bi lingual  English and French
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It has always been bilingual.  Just like there has always been a movement to split Canada into two separate nations.  One English speaking, one French speaking.  It didn't import millions of French that would demand that French be spoken.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Canada's not bilingual, It's French in Quebec and English everywhere else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're a rabid idiot.  I can drive you right now to places in Nova Scotia where all the music is Scottish and the language on the streets is French.  Then we can stop in spots in PEI and New Brunswick where you won't get far without French.  Then we're off to Manitoba for more.  You don't have the slightest clue in the world.
> 
> This is why inbred isolationism is a bad thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> New Brunswick is the only officially bilingual province. Outside of tiny French enclaves, Canada is English outside of Quebec (and parts of New Brunswick)
Click to expand...


Wrong yet again.  See Manitoba.  Why do you think I mentioned it above?  DUH.
See, if you ever actually got out of Podunk Kansas and traveled to Canada you might know that.  I've never been to Manitoba and even I know that.

You've embarrassed yourself enough, run along now.


----------



## Malamute

Unkotare said:


> Again, a distinction must be born in mind between legal and illegal immigration. Illegal immigrants should not be here regardless of what language they speak.


Well that's true, and really illegals shouldn't bother learning English because they need to be sent home. 

No one was bothered much by people who spoke Spanish when those people were the old-time Mexican Americans and Tejanos but virtually all of them learned English besides.   It's not really about Spanish, it's about uncontrolled immigration and people breaking the laws and refusing to assimilate. 

Cesar Chavez didn't want illegals coming but he spoke Spanish and also spoke excellent English.


----------



## Unkotare

Latino immigrants are adopting English as quickly and as well as those waves of immigrants who came before them.


----------



## longknife

BillyP said:


> You didn't address my question at all. What relevance does your comment about people traveling abroad have to the topic of this thread?


Because Spanish should be outlawed worldwide. It's a language for people who don't seem to wash very often.[/QUOTE]
What idiotic, biased tripe!


----------



## BillyP

Pogo said:


> BillyP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BillyP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> editec said:
> 
> 
> 
> Should every nation do that, too?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every other nation already does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> really?,Canada is bi lingual  English and French
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It has always been bilingual.  Just like there has always been a movement to split Canada into two separate nations.  One English speaking, one French speaking.  It didn't import millions of French that would demand that French be spoken.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Canada's not bilingual, It's French in Quebec and English everywhere else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're a rabid idiot.  I can drive you right now to places in Nova Scotia where all the music is Scottish and the language on the streets is French.  Then we can stop in spots in PEI and New Brunswick where you won't get far without French.  Then we're off to Manitoba for more.  You don't have the slightest clue in the world.
> 
> This is why inbred isolationism is a bad thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> New Brunswick is the only officially bilingual province. Outside of tiny French enclaves, Canada is English outside of Quebec (and parts of New Brunswick)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong yet again.  See Manitoba.  Why do you think I mentioned it above?  DUH.
> See, if you ever actually got out of Podunk Kansas and traveled to Canada you might know that.  I've never been to Manitoba and even I know that.
> 
> You've embarrassed yourself enough, run along now.
Click to expand...

I'll leave you alone on Canada, since you admit to never going there. But Manitoba only has a couple of small pockets of French people, mainly around Winnipeg, the largest city. Canada is officially bilingual, but in practicality it's not, and in fact, the further you go out west, the more English folks hate French people. The Maritimes generally like Quebec as the Habs are the farthest team to the East and everyone like the Habs.


----------



## BillyP

longknife said:


> BillyP said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because Spanish should be outlawed worldwide. It's a language for people who don't seem to wash very often.
> 
> 
> 
> What idiotic, biased tripe!
Click to expand...


It's like that show House Hunters, at the end they say, let's just drop one of the 3 properties right away. Spanish is like the third properly, totally unfit for normal people.


----------



## Unkotare

Delta4Embassy said:


> Right, because when Americans travel abroad they always learn the local language for where they travel.




The topic of this thread has nothing to do with simply traveling abroad. You can't seem to focus on the topic at hand because you're so eager to drop in some hackneyed nonsense whether it fits or not.


----------



## Oldglory1

Delta4Embassy said:


> Right, because when Americans travel abroad they always learn the local language for where they travel.
> 
> Love to see this requirement imposed on Americans for at home too. Average American's grasp of their own language could use some improvement.



There's a whole lot of difference between being a tourist and planning on residing in a county in regards to learning  the language of that country.


----------



## Oldglory1

LilOlLady said:


> *ENGLISH SPEAKING REQUIRED*
> One of the requirements in the Comp. Immig. Reform Bill for work visas should be the requirement to speak English and write English.
> 
> 
> 
> It's not reform it's amnesty and even at that do you actually think that our government would monitor learning English?
> What do U think illegals cost Taxpayers $630M teaching English to illegal immigrant adults? - Yahoo! Answers
> 
> Sandoval has now proposed *$50 million* in total funding for English-language learners programs. He is the first Nevada governor to dedicate funding to ELL.
> Gov. Sandoval proposes additional funding for k-12 education | Inside Nevada Politics
> 
> State leaders are debating between $14 million and *$66.5 million i*n *state funding* for English-language learner students.
> "We have an *obligation* to provide every child with a reasonable educational opportunity," Lazos said. "We haven't been doing a good job (with English-language learner students). We need to be thinking about ways to strengthen them instead of looking at legal loopholes to save money."
> Nevada continues to shortchange English-language learner programs, advocate maintains - Las Vegas Sun News
Click to expand...


----------



## MaryL

What is so threatening to immigrants that Americans expect them to learn the language of the culture they are supposedly adopting? As it stands right now, I have to pay taxes for duplicate  versions of public documents  just because some people won't acclimate. .  I am so tired of this game. Diversity is ...divisive. What was it Lincoln said? A house divided, cannot stand. Do we really want or need a babble of languages when English worked just fine since the inception of this country?


----------



## Luddly Neddite

MaryL said:


> What is so threatening to immigrants that Americans expect them to learn the language of the culture they are supposedly adopting? As it stands right now, I have to pay taxes for duplicate  versions of public documents  just because some people won't acclimate. .  I am so tired of this game. Diversity is ...divisive. What was it Lincoln said? A house divided, cannot stand. Do we really want or need a babble of languages when English worked just fine since the inception of this country?



Other countries educate their people. 

What is so threatening to Americans about that?

What is tiresome and divisive is the racism and hate for immigrants. While living in Tucson, it was a daily occurrence to hear certain people slip easily from English to Spanish and back again. Little brown skinned kids would often use both in one sentence.

Our country has always had a "babble of languages" and we call ourselves a melting pot. 

Fact is, those brown skinned people you hate so much know more languages than you ever will and THAT is what is so threatening to you.


----------



## Unkotare

Many, many languages have been spoken in this country since its inception.


----------



## BillyP

Unkotare said:


> Many, many languages have been spoken in this country since its inception.


And English is the common language of the land. If I moved to Germany, I'd learn German. Pretty simple really, even for you.


----------



## Katzndogz

It is to the government's benefit to take steps that the people cannot communicate with one another.  That way they cannot organize into very large groups that would defy the government.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Katzndogz said:


> It is to the government's benefit to take steps that the people cannot communicate with one another.  That way they cannot organize into very large groups that would defy the government.



So, you're suddenly in favor multilingual education like other countries?

That's very unlike your previous posts that are so in favor of ignorance.


----------



## Unkotare

BillyP said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Many, many languages have been spoken in this country since its inception.
> 
> 
> 
> And English is the common language of the land.
Click to expand...


No one has said it isn't, brainless.


----------



## Katzndogz

Luddly Neddite said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is to the government's benefit to take steps that the people cannot communicate with one another.  That way they cannot organize into very large groups that would defy the government.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, you're suddenly in favor multilingual education like other countries?
> 
> That's very unlike your previous posts that are so in favor of ignorance.
Click to expand...


Just make sure that there are enough languages spoken so that people can't communicate with one another.   Keep them in their own little language barrios.


----------



## Unkotare

Katzndogz said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is to the government's benefit to take steps that the people cannot communicate with one another.  That way they cannot organize into very large groups that would defy the government.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, you're suddenly in favor multilingual education like other countries?
> 
> That's very unlike your previous posts that are so in favor of ignorance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just make sure that there are enough languages spoken so that people can't communicate with one another.   Keep them in their own little language barrios.
Click to expand...



That comment makes no sense.


----------



## BillyP

Unkotare said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is to the government's benefit to take steps that the people cannot communicate with one another.  That way they cannot organize into very large groups that would defy the government.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, you're suddenly in favor multilingual education like other countries?
> 
> That's very unlike your previous posts that are so in favor of ignorance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just make sure that there are enough languages spoken so that people can't communicate with one another.   Keep them in their own little language barrios.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That comment makes no sense.
Click to expand...

Neither do any of yours.


----------



## MDiver

While it would be nice if we all spoke the same language, there's that pesky part of the U.S. Constitution that states that "the freedom of speech shall not be abridged (abridged= shortened/curtailed).
Perhaps what is needed is another amendment to the Constitution; one in which it gives citizens the right to free speach in their homes and in public as long as such speakers do not advocate the harming of individuals who are not of their faith, or leave their faith and that all government and business documents be in english.


----------



## Windship

Malamute said:


> LilOlLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> *MARIPOSA ACADEMY *
> 
> Mariposa Academy - La Academia Mariposa
> 
> http://www.nevadareportcard.com/profile/pdf/11-12/16281.E.pdf
> 
> 
> Must learn English requirement in the Comp. Immg. Reform Amnesty Bill will cost taxpayers.
> 
> 
> 
> Why?   The immigrants should be paying their own way.  Visas should be given to those who already have made the effort to learn English.  There are no shortage of would-be immigrants, certainly we can be a bit more selective than we have been.  Someone who wants to come here should prepare themselves for life here well before applying for a visa.
Click to expand...


If you mean the Illegal aliens....screw the visas's!... we have enough workers here already. Real unemployment at 20%? Are you kidding?
No visa's and no new immigrants. Close the gates. Explain why we need more?
 I'd love to see all of you bleeding hearts cry if you lost YOUR job or got turned down for a job because of an illegal alien or a visa.


----------



## Unkotare

Windship said:


> No visa's and no new immigrants. Close the gates. .



Not gonna happen, numbskull. Enjoy your frustration.


----------



## beagle9

Unkotare said:


> Windship said:
> 
> 
> 
> No visa's and no new immigrants. Close the gates. .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not gonna happen, numbskull. Enjoy your frustration.
Click to expand...

No worry, because Ebola will close them for us..


----------



## beagle9

Malamute said:


> editec said:
> 
> 
> 
> Should every nation do that, too?
> 
> 
> 
> Why not?   Have you ever tried to emigrate to a country and insist they cater to you in your own country's language?
Click to expand...

Here is why the complete assimilation process is thwarted here in the case of the laborers that are here to work at certain levels within this society. It's because if these people learn English then they will be able to have conversations with others who speak English, then they would find out that they are being treated as world class scum by their handlers, just as it was during slavery times. The ones who are immigrants that are kin to the ones being worked, and that do know English, are the ones placed in charge of them just like it was during slavery times, where as they are used to fool the visiting workers into believing that they are being treated great, when we as Americans know better about it all. However, these immigrants usually have had it real bad where it is for which they have come from, so any improvement from that seems fantastic to them, so they go along with anything.  But then they are used by US companies to compete against US workers in many cases throughout many industries here, and that has had and does create a huge problem here as well. Americans are not being competed against fairly, but are instead run out of the industry in favor of these knew modern day slaves. My definition of a "Modern day slave" - A person who is worked or used by way of the person having extenuating or leveraging circumstances within their life known about, and therefore these things are then used knowingly against them. Such things entices the handler to use such circumstances and/or leveraging devices all to the handlers advantage against the worker, but yet not necessarily so to the worker or modern day slaves advantage when it comes to their being treated decently, honorably, and in honesty as a fellow human being while here. The difference between a slave of old and that of the new slave, is that the new slave has invisible shackles, but still has shackles just the same.


----------



## Unkotare

beagle9 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Windship said:
> 
> 
> 
> No visa's and no new immigrants. Close the gates. .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not gonna happen, numbskull. Enjoy your frustration.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No worry, because Ebola will close them for us..
Click to expand...



Nope.


----------



## Unkotare

beagle9 said:


> Malamute said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> editec said:
> 
> 
> 
> Should every nation do that, too?
> 
> 
> 
> Why not?   Have you ever tried to emigrate to a country and insist they cater to you in your own country's language?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here is why the complete assimilation process is thwarted here in the case of the laborers that are here to work at certain levels within this society. It's because if these people learn English then they will be able to have conversations with others who speak English, then they would find out that they are being treated as world class scum by their handlers, just as it was during slavery times. The ones who are immigrants that are kin to the ones being worked, and that do know English, are the ones placed in charge of them just like it was during slavery times, where as they are used to fool the visiting workers into believing that they are being treated great, when we as Americans know better about it all. However, these immigrants usually have had it real bad where it is for which they have come from, so any improvement from that seems fantastic to them, so they go along with anything.  But then they are used by US companies to compete against US workers in many cases throughout many industries here, and that has had and does create a huge problem here as well. Americans are not being competed against fairly, but are instead run out of the industry in favor of these knew modern day slaves. My definition of a "Modern day slave" - A person who is worked or used by way of the person having extenuating or leveraging circumstances within their life known about, and therefore these things are then used knowingly against them. Such things entices the handler to use such circumstances and/or leveraging devices all to the handlers advantage against the worker, but yet not necessarily so to the worker or modern day slaves advantage when it comes to their being treated decently, honorably, and in honesty as a fellow human being while here. The difference between a slave of old and that of the new slave, is that the new slave has invisible shackles, but still has shackles just the same.
Click to expand...



What a huge, steaming load of drama-queen bullshit that was. Workers can't understand the conditions under which they are working just because they speak Spanish? You're an idiot. And these are not the Navajo Code Talkers; lots of people speak Spanish.


----------



## Unkotare

Comparing PAID seasonal labor entered into freely to slavery is offensively inappropriate.


----------



## Rotagilla

Mexico immigration rules;

*--Immigrants must have necessary funds for their sustenance and dependents
(Article 34)

--Foreigners may be barred from the country if they are not physically or
mentally healthy(Article 37)

--The General Law on Population says under Mexican Law, Illegal immigration is
a felony (Art.123)

--Foreigners deported from Mexico & attempt to re-enter without
authorization can be
imprisoned up to 10 years (Article 118)

--Non-citizens cannot in any way participate in the political affairs of the
country.*


Sensible and enforceable rules.

Medical: No treatment for illegals
Education: No education for illegals
Deportation: No due process required
Misd. Vs. Felony: 2 yrs, 10 yrs, Felony
Aid: No Sustenance, may deport


----------



## Unkotare

Why waste time with this silly emoting? Get real. The Supreme Court has already decided on the items on your little list. Stop wallowing in emotional bullshit that will never have a basis in reality and focus on practical issues.


----------



## Esmeralda

LilOlLady said:


> *ENGLISH SPEAKING REQUIRED*
> One of the requirements in the Comp. Immig. Reform Bill for work visas should be the requirement to speak English and write English.
> 
> 
> 
> ELL class for adults cos taxpayers $630 million.
> What do U think illegals cost Taxpayers $630M teaching English to illegal immigrant adults? - Yahoo! Answers
> 
> Sandoval has now proposed *$50 million* in total funding for English-language learners programs. He is the first Nevada governor to dedicate funding to ELL.
> Gov. Sandoval proposes additional funding for k-12 education | Inside Nevada Politics
> State leaders are debating between $14 million and *$66.5 million i*n *state funding* for English-language learner students.
> "We have an *obligation* to provide every child with a reasonable educational opportunity," Lazos said. "We haven't been doing a good job (with English-language learner students). We need to be thinking about ways to strengthen them instead of looking at legal loopholes to save money."
> Nevada continues to shortchange English-language learner programs, advocate maintains - Las Vegas Sun News
Click to expand...

English speaking people get work visas all over the world w/o speaking the native language of the country in which they are working. If it is  a standard for working overseas that people need to speak the native language, you are going to put millions of people out of work.


----------



## Windship

Unkotare said:


> Again, a distinction must be born in mind between legal and illegal immigration. Illegal immigrants should not be here regardless of what language they speak.


 
Then why do you argue in favor of them?


----------



## Windship

Unkotare said:


> Latino immigrants are adopting English as quickly and as well as those waves of immigrants who came before them.


 


What an unbelievable crock of shit. As usual.
...sitting on your dead ass in your apartment and never going anywhere...over 40,000 useless posts later...no wonder you havent a clue.





Latino Opinion
A collection of Latino opinions by Ricardo A. López
*“U.S. Hispanics need to learn to speak English!” Says who?*





​Many people get very upset when they hear of someone who has been in this country for years and does not speak any English; and the failure to learn English appears to be increasingly more prevalent among Hispanics. It seems to be an issue that strikes a chord with many Americans. “_Why are they not making an effort to learn to speak English like all other immigrants did?_” I venture to say that the main reason why many Latinos are not learning English as fast as others did before is because our society no longer requires it. That’s right; my contention is that, as a society, we give Latinos permission to keep their culture and language; and consequently, learning English becomes much more difficult than what other immigrants experienced years ago.
When other big immigration groups came into this country a few generations ago the situation was very different from what it is today. Many early immigrants made the hard decision to come to America with an understanding that they were breaking ties with their old country. Learning a new culture and a new language was not a choice. Our society was a true melting pot and immigrants were expected to fully assimilate into the American culture. They complied. Ever wonder why the children and grandchildren of the Italian immigrants who arrived at Ellis Island in the late 1800s never learned how to speak Italian? These early immigrants understood the importance of becoming American in every respect; and that included speaking only English. Speaking Italian was not important; in fact, it was detrimental in a society that expected assimilation- but things have changed; and assimilation is no longer expected. We are no longer melting into one pot because we no longer believe in that antiquated idea of the melting pot.
It amazes me how the same people who are troubled when everyone around them is speaking Spanish will turn to me and remark on how “important” it is that I teach my children Spanish. “_You should speak Spanish to them at home_,” they will say. While I wholeheartedly agree that it is important for Latinos to teach their children how to speak Spanish, I want to emphasize that this was never important before. The American society now understands that we live in a multicultural world and that knowing more than one language is beneficial. Our society now also supports (and even exalts) diversity. It is now considered appropriate to uphold and celebrate diversity, especially when it comes to culture and ethnicity. Forcing everyone to melt into one homogeneous pot is no longer considered appropriate.
While our country was founded on the idea of diversity, the practice of diversity was never as alive as it is today. With diversity comes not only permission to speak the language of our ancestors, but also the empowerment to maintain every aspect of our ethnicity. The American society promotes this understanding at many different levels. At a commercial level Latinos see most product labels and instructions written in English and Spanish; ATM machines ask us for our language of preference; and telephone companies insist that we keep in touch with our relatives in Latin America. From a government perspective most services are also offered and/or communicated in Spanish. At a community level there are hundreds of neighborhoods across the country were everyone speaks Spanish. Can someone in one of these neighborhoods get along perfectly well without ever having to learn English? Absolutely! Our society allows it.
We cannot as a society promote diversity and the use of the Spanish language and then wonder why some Latinos are having difficulty learning English. Everyone knows that it is much easier to learn a foreign language when you live in a foreign country and are immersed in a society that only speaks that language. In our society we speak English; but we also speak Spanish. For some Latinos learning English while living in a neighborhood where everyone speaks Spanish is akin to an American student taking a foreign language in school and not grasping it because nobody around them speaks that language. We need to stop pretending that our society expects Latinos to speak English when everything is laid out to make it easy for these new immigrants not to learn the language.


----------



## Windship

lol...do you even know who richard A. lopez is you dope?


----------



## beagle9

Windship said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Latino immigrants are adopting English as quickly and as well as those waves of immigrants who came before them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What an unbelievable crock of shit. As usual.
> ...sitting on your dead ass in your apartment and never going anywhere...over 40,000 useless posts later...no wonder you havent a clue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Latino Opinion
> A collection of Latino opinions by Ricardo A. López
> *“U.S. Hispanics need to learn to speak English!” Says who?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​Many people get very upset when they hear of someone who has been in this country for years and does not speak any English; and the failure to learn English appears to be increasingly more prevalent among Hispanics. It seems to be an issue that strikes a chord with many Americans. “_Why are they not making an effort to learn to speak English like all other immigrants did?_” I venture to say that the main reason why many Latinos are not learning English as fast as others did before is because our society no longer requires it. That’s right; my contention is that, as a society, we give Latinos permission to keep their culture and language; and consequently, learning English becomes much more difficult than what other immigrants experienced years ago.
> When other big immigration groups came into this country a few generations ago the situation was very different from what it is today. Many early immigrants made the hard decision to come to America with an understanding that they were breaking ties with their old country. Learning a new culture and a new language was not a choice. Our society was a true melting pot and immigrants were expected to fully assimilate into the American culture. They complied. Ever wonder why the children and grandchildren of the Italian immigrants who arrived at Ellis Island in the late 1800s never learned how to speak Italian? These early immigrants understood the importance of becoming American in every respect; and that included speaking only English. Speaking Italian was not important; in fact, it was detrimental in a society that expected assimilation- but things have changed; and assimilation is no longer expected. We are no longer melting into one pot because we no longer believe in that antiquated idea of the melting pot.
> It amazes me how the same people who are troubled when everyone around them is speaking Spanish will turn to me and remark on how “important” it is that I teach my children Spanish. “_You should speak Spanish to them at home_,” they will say. While I wholeheartedly agree that it is important for Latinos to teach their children how to speak Spanish, I want to emphasize that this was never important before. The American society now understands that we live in a multicultural world and that knowing more than one language is beneficial. Our society now also supports (and even exalts) diversity. It is now considered appropriate to uphold and celebrate diversity, especially when it comes to culture and ethnicity. Forcing everyone to melt into one homogeneous pot is no longer considered appropriate.
> While our country was founded on the idea of diversity, the practice of diversity was never as alive as it is today. With diversity comes not only permission to speak the language of our ancestors, but also the empowerment to maintain every aspect of our ethnicity. The American society promotes this understanding at many different levels. At a commercial level Latinos see most product labels and instructions written in English and Spanish; ATM machines ask us for our language of preference; and telephone companies insist that we keep in touch with our relatives in Latin America. From a government perspective most services are also offered and/or communicated in Spanish. At a community level there are hundreds of neighborhoods across the country were everyone speaks Spanish. Can someone in one of these neighborhoods get along perfectly well without ever having to learn English? Absolutely! Our society allows it.
> We cannot as a society promote diversity and the use of the Spanish language and then wonder why some Latinos are having difficulty learning English. Everyone knows that it is much easier to learn a foreign language when you live in a foreign country and are immersed in a society that only speaks that language. In our society we speak English; but we also speak Spanish. For some Latinos learning English while living in a neighborhood where everyone speaks Spanish is akin to an American student taking a foreign language in school and not grasping it because nobody around them speaks that language. We need to stop pretending that our society expects Latinos to speak English when everything is laid out to make it easy for these new immigrants not to learn the language.
Click to expand...



The issue is also a national security one, where as both languages need to be known in order to be able to understand such a language when speaking around those whom speak only the English language in this nation. To be speaking within this day and (age of terrorism gone wild), in a language that the majority who might be around you can't understand, well is insulting and frightening to those whom don't understand such a foreign language like that on this soil. English has been the language of this nation "America" for a very long time now, and it needs to be learned and used appropriately by those who call themselves Americans no matter where they are from in the world, and also by visiting immigrants if possible or to have an interpreter present if speaking out loud in public where many Americans are present. There is a way to be respectful to each other when in public, and this needs to be understood or learned also. 

Right now there is a situation where Mexicans (I guess) are using the CB airwaves or what ever airwaves they are using that are coming through the CB radio airwaves in big trucks that use these types of radio's, and it seems that they (certain ones I guess) are doing this in order to spew what sounds like revolutionary or other types of babble over those airwaves now. I have heard this myself, and it is something I thought that I would never hear in America, and especially something that is being so arrogantly done like that, but there it is for the ears to listen to on a daily basis now. It comes from a distance, because if you turn the squelch back a bit, then you don't hear the ranting and carrying on anymore, but when you turn the squelch wide open, this is when you hear nothing but Mexicans carrying on in their language upon what might be base radio frequencies in which they may be communicating on, but we just aren't sure yet how that is happening in the way that it is coming through on the radio like it does. It makes you think that maybe homeland security ought to be notified about it, because it is overwhelming what is going on upon the CB airwaves in which drivers have been hearing more and more as time goes by these sorts of things. Worse than that, who knows what is being said by them in these languages, because most Americans don't know or understand this language. Maybe the American trucking industry is filling up with Mexicans now, and that is what is going on, but it also is being done by base radio's because certain ones are on daily without delay. It's either Immigrants are needing to learn English or Americans need to learn Spanish, because it is a security issue when people can't understand one another, and it is also rude to arrogantly speak in a language that people can't understand also, but I mean why would a person want to do that really ?


----------



## MaryL

We all speak English on this board, what is the big deal expecting immigrants to respect the culture and speak the same? Why is that so threatening to Hispanics? America is Anglo, and that isn't a racist slant, it's real. But, because Hispanics breed like bunnies and  can't get real and face facts, the rest of us Americans have pander? Yeah, right.


----------



## Unkotare

Windship said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, a distinction must be born in mind between legal and illegal immigration. Illegal immigrants should not be here regardless of what language they speak.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then why do you argue in favor of them?
Click to expand...


I don't and I haven't, you lying sack of crap.


----------



## Unkotare

Windship said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Latino immigrants are adopting English as quickly and as well as those waves of immigrants who came before them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What an unbelievable crock of shit. As usual.
Click to expand...


You say something, asshole?  Immigrants Today Learning English Much Faster Than Europeans Did Study


----------



## Unkotare

beagle9 said:


> To be speaking within this day and (age of terrorism gone wild), in a language that the majority who might be around you can't understand, well is insulting and frightening to those whom don't understand such a foreign language like that on this soil.




What's wrong, you ignorant pussy, afraid people are talking about you? Are you pushing for an eavesdropping amendment to the Constitution, coward? It's none of your fucking business what people who are not talking to you are saying. Should everyone be forced to wear subtitles so your cowardly ass won't feel intimidated?


----------



## Rotagilla

The Huff-Po cites the "Journal of Transnational American Studies" as their "source"...LMAO..

Journal of Transnational American Studies American Studies Journals

*The Journal of Transnational American Studies (JTAS) is a peer-reviewed online journal that seeks to broaden the interdisciplinary study of American cultures in a transnational context.
JTAS is the first academic journal explicitly focused on what Shelley Fisher Fishkin in her 2004 American Studies Association presidential address called the “transnational turn” in American Studies.

JTAS functions as an open-access forum for Americanists in the global academic community, where scholars are increasingly interrogating borders both within and outside the nation and focusing instead on the multiple intersections and exchanges that flow across those borders. 

Moving beyond disciplinary and geographic boundaries that might confine the field of American Studies, JTAS is a new critical conduit that brings together innovative transnational work from diverse, but often disconnected, sites in the U.S. and abroad. In order to facilitate the broadest possible cultural conversation about transnational American Studies, the journal will be available without cost to anyone with access to the Internet.
*

LMFAO...doubletalk and meaningless jargon...but it sounds so intelligent and meaningful...to an idiot...


----------



## Unkotare

MaryL said:


> But, because Hispanics breed like bunnies ...




Wrong again, idiot. You've been corrected on this before, fool.


----------



## Unkotare

MaryL said:


> We all speak English on this board, what is the big deal expecting immigrants to respect the culture and speak the same? ....




When?


----------



## Unkotare

Hispanic immigrants are assimilating just as quickly as earlier groups - The Washington Post


----------



## Unkotare

Latinos Learn English Faster Than Previous Immigrants Study Finds


----------



## Unkotare

Second-Generation Americans Pew Research Center s Social Demographic Trends Project


----------



## Esmeralda

BillyP said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> editec said:
> 
> 
> 
> Should every nation do that, too?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every other nation already does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> really?,Canada is bi lingual  English and French
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It has always been bilingual.  Just like there has always been a movement to split Canada into two separate nations.  One English speaking, one French speaking.  It didn't import millions of French that would demand that French be spoken.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Canada's not bilingual, It's French in Quebec and English everywhere else.
Click to expand...

France is quite a bit bilingual. For example, taking French is required in Canadian schools.  All packaging, like for food products and such, is in both French and English.   I don't know a lot about it, but Canadians I've spoken to have all said studying French is a required part of schooling. And when I have been there, in Vancouver, all packaging was in both French and English.


----------



## beagle9

Unkotare said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> To be speaking within this day and (age of terrorism gone wild), in a language that the majority who might be around you can't understand, well is insulting and frightening to those whom don't understand such a foreign language like that on this soil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's wrong, you ignorant pussy, afraid people are talking about you? Are you pushing for an eavesdropping amendment to the Constitution, coward? It's none of your fucking business what people who are not talking to you are saying. Should everyone be forced to wear subtitles so your cowardly ass won't feel intimidated?
Click to expand...

 
No matter how you rant or carry on, it's still a national security issue..


----------



## Esmeralda

beagle9 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> To be speaking within this day and (age of terrorism gone wild), in a language that the majority who might be around you can't understand, well is insulting and frightening to those whom don't understand such a foreign language like that on this soil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's wrong, you ignorant pussy, afraid people are talking about you? Are you pushing for an eavesdropping amendment to the Constitution, coward? It's none of your fucking business what people who are not talking to you are saying. Should everyone be forced to wear subtitles so your cowardly ass won't feel intimidated?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *No matter how you rant or carry on, it's still a national security issue*..
Click to expand...

Many nations around the world are bilingual. It is not a national security issue.


----------



## Unkotare

beagle9 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> To be speaking within this day and (age of terrorism gone wild), in a language that the majority who might be around you can't understand, well is insulting and frightening to those whom don't understand such a foreign language like that on this soil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's wrong, you ignorant pussy, afraid people are talking about you? Are you pushing for an eavesdropping amendment to the Constitution, coward? It's none of your fucking business what people who are not talking to you are saying. Should everyone be forced to wear subtitles so your cowardly ass won't feel intimidated?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No matter how you rant or carry on, it's still a national security issue..
Click to expand...



No, headcase, it's not.


----------



## beagle9

Esmeralda said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> To be speaking within this day and (age of terrorism gone wild), in a language that the majority who might be around you can't understand, well is insulting and frightening to those whom don't understand such a foreign language like that on this soil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's wrong, you ignorant pussy, afraid people are talking about you? Are you pushing for an eavesdropping amendment to the Constitution, coward? It's none of your fucking business what people who are not talking to you are saying. Should everyone be forced to wear subtitles so your cowardly ass won't feel intimidated?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *No matter how you rant or carry on, it's still a national security issue*..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Many nations around the world are bilingual. It is not a national security issue.
Click to expand...

Now wait a minute here, 1st yall blame America for starting all the fires in the world, and then when America tries to protect itself from all the anger in the world that you all claim it has created, then you cry fowl ? So what do yall want America and Americans to do, just lay down and take what you all say needs to come to us ? Do you want us to not see it coming when your allies who hate us as you all claim they do, speak in languages that we can't understand, in so that we won't see it coming when it finally comes ? Are you people completely mad or do you think we have gone completely mad ?


----------



## beagle9

The Bible speaks of the unknown tongues, and it can apply to languages being understood as well also, and how it is that one should speak in a ((language)) or tongue that is understood by all while in the Church or the same could be said for ((America or any other nation or group that shall gather together under the same roof for example), because if an utterance is spoken in an unknown tongue before the people, then how can the church or any group of people be lifted up together in the understanding of the words that are then spoken ? If it is that a person should speak in an unknown tongue or language, then it would be that they will have an interpreter present so that it can be understood as to what is being said. Paul said that it is best that a person shall speak to prophet all who listen, than to utter even one word in an unknown tongue to a lack of their understanding. He then gives examples where as he said that "How shall the troops be rallied to the call, if it is that the trumpet that is blown gives off an unknown sound ?  Going about these things in our own ways of thinking now, just opens the doors wide open to chaos in this nation, but there are those who want and need such chaos to exist now, and they are the ones who are justifying these things in which we see are being justified now by those with a goal and an agenda.  America beware as you sink lower into the abyss farther and farther down. Common sense has since left the building, and the teaching of things to our detriment has taken over.


----------



## Esmeralda

beagle9 said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> To be speaking within this day and (age of terrorism gone wild), in a language that the majority who might be around you can't understand, well is insulting and frightening to those whom don't understand such a foreign language like that on this soil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's wrong, you ignorant pussy, afraid people are talking about you? Are you pushing for an eavesdropping amendment to the Constitution, coward? It's none of your fucking business what people who are not talking to you are saying. Should everyone be forced to wear subtitles so your cowardly ass won't feel intimidated?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *No matter how you rant or carry on, it's still a national security issue*..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Many nations around the world are bilingual. It is not a national security issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now wait a minute here, 1st yall blame America for starting all the fires in the world, and then when America tries to protect itself from all the anger in the world that you all claim it has created, then you cry fowl ? So what do yall want America and Americans to do, just lay down and take what you all say needs to come to us ? Do you want us to not see it coming when your allies who hate us as you all claim they do, speak in languages that we can't understand, in so that we won't see it coming when it finally comes ? Are you people completely mad or do you think we have gone completely mad ?
Click to expand...

Y'all just keep on pontificatin'. Y'all's so very illuminatin'.


----------



## Pogo

beagle9 said:


> The Bible speaks of the unknown tongues, and it can apply to languages being understood as well also, and how it is that one should speak in a ((language)) or tongue that is understood by all while in the Church or the same could be said for ((America or any other nation or group that shall gather together under the same roof for example), because if an utterance is spoken in an unknown tongue before the people, then how can the church or any group of people be lifted up together in the understanding of the words that are then spoken ? If it is that a person should speak in an unknown tongue or language, then it would be that they will have an interpreter present so that it can be understood as to what is being said. Paul said that it is best that a person shall speak to prophet all who listen, than to utter even one word in an unknown tongue to a lack of their understanding. He then gives examples where as he said that "How shall the troops be rallied to the call, if it is that the trumpet that is blown gives off an unknown sound ?  Going about these things in our own ways of thinking now, just opens the doors wide open to chaos in this nation, but there are those who want and need such chaos to exist now, and they are the ones who are justifying these things in which we see are being justified now by those with a goal and an agenda.  America beware as you sink lower into the abyss farther and farther down. Common sense has since left the building, and the teaching of things to our detriment has taken over.



When I was a kid the entire structure of the church service -- aside from the sermon-- was in Latin.


----------



## Pogo

Esmeralda said:


> BillyP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> editec said:
> 
> 
> 
> Should every nation do that, too?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every other nation already does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> really?,Canada is bi lingual  English and French
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It has always been bilingual.  Just like there has always been a movement to split Canada into two separate nations.  One English speaking, one French speaking.  It didn't import millions of French that would demand that French be spoken.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Canada's not bilingual, It's French in Quebec and English everywhere else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> France is quite a bit bilingual. For example, taking French is required in Canadian schools.  All packaging, like for food products and such, is in both French and English.   I don't know a lot about it, but Canadians I've spoken to have all said studying French is a required part of schooling. And when I have been there, in Vancouver, all packaging was in both French and English.
Click to expand...


And English is required study in France, among other places.


----------



## longknife

_Muchos Hispanos no intiende Inglez porque no necacitas. Ellos tiene tiendas, canales de television y radio, y periodicos que dice todos ellos cueres por saber._


----------



## Unkotare

beagle9 said:


> Do you want us to not see it coming when your allies who hate us as you all claim they do, speak in languages that we can't understand, ... ?



Who is "we" and who is "you," idiot? _Americans_ speak hundreds of languages. You speak for no one but your mentally-challenged self, champ.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

LilOlLady said:


> *ENGLISH SPEAKING REQUIRED*
> One of the requirements in the Comp. Immig. Reform Bill for work visas should be the requirement to speak English and write English.
> 
> 
> 
> ELL class for adults cos taxpayers $630 million.
> What do U think illegals cost Taxpayers $630M teaching English to illegal immigrant adults? - Yahoo! Answers
> 
> Sandoval has now proposed *$50 million* in total funding for English-language learners programs. He is the first Nevada governor to dedicate funding to ELL.
> Gov. Sandoval proposes additional funding for k-12 education | Inside Nevada Politics
> 
> State leaders are debating between $14 million and *$66.5 million i*n *state funding* for English-language learner students.
> "We have an *obligation* to provide every child with a reasonable educational opportunity," Lazos said. "We haven't been doing a good job (with English-language learner students). We need to be thinking about ways to strengthen them instead of looking at legal loopholes to save money."
> Nevada continues to shortchange English-language learner programs, advocate maintains - Las Vegas Sun News
Click to expand...


Should encourage, but not require English. Israel doesn't require Hebrew, but they do encourage it.


----------



## Unkotare

beagle9 said:


> The Bible speaks of the unknown tongues...



Another book you clearly don't understand.


----------



## Unkotare

Latino immigrants to the US understand better than most of you, the importance of improving their English. Having TV, radio, and newspapers available in Spanish (and lots of other languages, btw) is not a threat to the Republic.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

Unkotare said:


> Latino immigrants to the US understand better than most of you, the importance of improving their English. Having TV, radio, and newspapers available in Spanish (and lots of other languages, btw) is not a threat to the Republic.



Took German in highschool. In the time since I've needed it several times. Have never needed Spanish.


----------



## beagle9

longknife said:


> _Muchos Hispanos no intiende Inglez porque no necacitas. Ellos tiene tiendas, canales de television y radio, y periodicos que dice todos ellos cueres por saber._


What the ? LOL


----------



## beagle9

Delta4Embassy said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Latino immigrants to the US understand better than most of you, the importance of improving their English. Having TV, radio, and newspapers available in Spanish (and lots of other languages, btw) is not a threat to the Republic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Took German in highschool. In the time since I've needed it several times. Have never needed Spanish.
Click to expand...

I would have loved to have been bilingual, but my life at various times didn't allow me to go in that direction with my studies, so it is what it is (no complaints). Many have a desire for many things in life, but for many of us those desires are never realized, however the safety of us all still remains paramount in this nation or elsewhere in which we do choose to travel. Accommodations have always been great for Americans and the language out in the world, but we have been no threat out in the world when visiting it as Americans citizens, yet here we are increasingly under threat now in our own nation as we are being told or have witnessed in example of. Now should we not consider such threats as real ? Should we not shore up our areas of vulnerability if we are under threat like they tell us we are or like we have seen in example of ?


----------



## Unkotare

Windship said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Latino immigrants to the US understand better than most of you, the importance of improving their English. Having TV, radio, and newspapers available in Spanish (and lots of other languages, btw) is not a threat to the Republic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coming from a pro illegal alien mex ...
Click to expand...



I am none of those things, you lying sack of shit. Look, everyone knows you're stupid. Stop belaboring the point.


----------



## Unkotare

Didn't I just tell you that I am neither Mexican nor an immigrant? Short-term memory issues from all the 'treatments'?


----------



## Windship

Unkotare said:


> Comparing PAID seasonal labor entered into freely to slavery is offensively inappropriate.


 
"Entered freely"? Who the hell enters the work force freely?? You HAVE to work. You work by nessessity, If you werent so out of touch, youd know.
Working condition, wages and benifits are lowered by illegal aliens and illegal aliens take jobs from citizens so do visa's.
 I agree with the first post completely because it IS whats really happining.


----------



## Windship

You are a complete joke.
You post nonsence over and over again.
Never any facts just insults. Over 40,000 posts and you havent said a word.


----------



## Windship

Unkotare said:


> Why waste time with this silly emoting? Get real. The Supreme Court has already decided on the items on your little list. Stop wallowing in emotional bullshit that will never have a basis in reality and focus on practical issues.


 


Unkotare said:


> Hispanic immigrants are assimilating just as quickly as earlier groups - The Washington Post


 
I dont know where you live but I know that it has put you out of touch with the real world. You cant live on saturn and know whats going on on earth...come to earth uncle terrie.


----------



## Windship

Y'all just keep on pontificatin'. Y'all's so very illuminatin'.[/QUOTE]

Yes, thank you. Now I know how I DONT want to talk........y'all....


----------



## Windship

Unkotare said:


> Latino immigrants to the US understand better than most of you, the importance of improving their English. Having TV, radio, and newspapers available in Spanish (and lots of other languages, btw) is not a threat to the Republic.


 
If you dont want to be American and assimilate you dont learn english.
If you want to come here and rape this good country for what ever you can get, speak spanish.


----------



## Oldglory1

Windship said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Latino immigrants to the US understand better than most of you, the importance of improving their English. Having TV, radio, and newspapers available in Spanish (and lots of other languages, btw) is not a threat to the Republic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you dont want to be American and assimilate you dont learn english.
> If you want to come here and rape this good country for what ever you can get, speak spanish.
Click to expand...


My question is why is Unkotare discussing legal immigrants in the illegal immigration forum?   Or is that what he is really discussing and defending?   For not being Hispanic as he claims he sure has an odd fixation for them.


----------



## Unkotare

Oldglory1 said:


> My question is why is Unkotare discussing legal immigrants in the illegal immigration forum?  ...




That approach is really not working for ya, champ...


----------



## Unkotare

Windship said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Latino immigrants to the US understand better than most of you, the importance of improving their English. Having TV, radio, and newspapers available in Spanish (and lots of other languages, btw) is not a threat to the Republic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you dont [sic] want to be American and assimilate you dont [sic] learn english [sic]....
Click to expand...



Is that why you haven't?


----------



## Unkotare

Windship said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why waste time with this silly emoting? Get real. The Supreme Court has already decided on the items on your little list. Stop wallowing in emotional bullshit that will never have a basis in reality and focus on practical issues.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hispanic immigrants are assimilating just as quickly as earlier groups - The Washington Post
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I dont know where you live but I know that it has put you out of touch with the real world. You cant live on saturn and know whats going on on earth...come to earth uncle terrie.
Click to expand...


Hispanic immigrants are, in fact, assimilating AT LEAST as quickly as earlier groups, whether you want to admit it or not.


----------



## Unkotare

Windship said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Comparing PAID seasonal labor entered into freely to slavery is offensively inappropriate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Entered freely"? Who the hell enters the work force freely?? ...
Click to expand...



Almost everybody, since slavery is illegal.


----------



## Oldglory1

Hispanic assimilation has failed

There are several other links I could provide.  Assimilation is choosing English as one's primary one of usage and Assimilation also includes respecting our immigration laws and not putting one's ethnic group above them. How many Hispanics fit the above criteria?


----------



## Unkotare

Oldglory1 said:


> How many Hispanics fit the above criteria?



Most Hispanic immigrants to the US.


----------



## Unkotare

"Language use among Hispanics in the U.S. reflects the trajectories that previous immigrant groups have followed. "

"In the second generation, use of Spanish falls as use of English rises. By the third generation, English use is dominant."

IV. Language Use among Latinos Pew Research Center s Hispanic Trends Project


----------



## Unkotare

http://www.cato.org/sites/cato.org/files/pubs/pdf/irb_october2010.pdf


----------



## Unkotare

Immigrants in America Learning English losing Spanish The Economist


----------



## Unkotare

Immigrants children grow fluent in English study says - LA Times


"...even among Mexicans, 96% of the third generation prefer to speak English at home."


----------



## Unkotare

Princeton University - Massey study shows rapid loss of Spanish language among Mexican immigrants in the United States


----------



## Katzndogz

Oldglory1 said:


> Hispanic assimilation has failed
> 
> There are several other links I could provide.  Assimilation is choosing English as one's primary one of usage and Assimilation also includes respecting our immigration laws and not putting one's ethnic group above them. How many Hispanics fit the above criteria?


How much of a reason do Hispanics have to learn English?   They have their own television stations and for the ones that speak English there's SAP.  They have their own radio, print media.  Stores have been pressured to hire Spanish speakers.  Schools have Spanish speaking teachers.   Prior waves of immigrants were forced to speak English.  There wasn't a Polish equivalent to Telemundo.   

We aren't becoming a bilingual culture, we are becoming two monolingual cultures.


----------



## Unkotare

Katzndogz said:


> Oldglory1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hispanic assimilation has failed
> 
> There are several other links I could provide.  Assimilation is choosing English as one's primary one of usage and Assimilation also includes respecting our immigration laws and not putting one's ethnic group above them. How many Hispanics fit the above criteria?
> 
> 
> 
> How much of a reason do Hispanics have to learn English?  ...
Click to expand...



As much, and of the same nature, as previous immigrant groups did. And they are well aware of it.


Read the links I put up.


----------



## Unkotare

Katzndogz said:


> There wasn't a Polish equivalent to Telemundo.  ....




Millions of Polish immigrants came here before television existed, genius.

Polish Immigration

"The majority Polish immigrants were Roman Catholics. They tended to stick together in large groups of Polish settlers. ... For the most part the Poles clustered in tight groups in the cities. They continued with their religion, setting up huge churches that were greatly attended. The church was the center of the community where a Pole could discuss social problems, religious beliefs, etc. The Poles felt strongly about their churches. They kept the services in Polish, celebrated Polish holidays and kept Polish saints alive. The Polish culture needed to have Polish churches. Without their own churches the Poles believed they would lose their identity.

In the Polish household, the family's main purpose was to put food on the table and keep everyone clothed. Everyone in the household worked from sunrise to eight, including children and mothers. Poles without special skills were forced to work in the unsanitary and unsafe industrial factories. For the first time in history, Polish mothers were the heads of the household. These mothers were responsible for raising children, and keeping the house clean. Many mothers also supported the family by taking in boarders, and doing laundry.

Polish families did little about education, a luxury at the time, which helped account for their reputation. Very few Poles went to college, or received high paying jobs. They did the dirty work, the menial tasks in the city, but many immigrants were thrilled to be working for in Poland they had been unemployed for years. They were tremendous at saving money. Between 1900 and 1914, Polish Americans sent anaverage of 4 million dollars a year back to Poland."



Sound familiar?


----------



## Unkotare

Katzndogz said:


> We aren't becoming a bilingual culture, we are becoming two monolingual cultures.




We most certainly are not. By the 3rd generation English is the dominant language - even for use in the home - among immigrant families from Spanish-speaking countries, and native-born speakers of English in the US are learning foreign languages more often and more completely. This is exactly the opposite of your assertion.


----------



## longknife

Another thread hijacked by unkarte. Bye


----------



## Oldglory1

Unkotare said:


> Oldglory1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many Hispanics fit the above criteria?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Hispanic immigrants to the US.
Click to expand...


Right, most Hispanics immigrant or citizens respect our immigration laws by not desiring amnesty for their illegal amigos. (insert rolling eyes here)  Most of them will use English as their primary language of usage here in our country .  (insert rolling eyes here)   Well at least you didn't become insulting an use foul language for a change.   How long will it last?.


----------



## Oldglory1

Unkotare said:


> "Language use among Hispanics in the U.S. reflects the trajectories that previous immigrant groups have followed. "
> 
> "In the second generation, use of Spanish falls as use of English rises. By the third generation, English use is dominant."
> 
> IV. Language Use among Latinos Pew Research Center s Hispanic Trends Project



If illegal immigration continues we will always have the problem of non-assimilation by Hispanics "on going".  There are many here that  have been here for years that still don't know English because they are colonizing neighborhoods and cities instead with fellow Hispanics so they don't feel the need to learn English.


----------



## Unkotare

Oldglory1 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldglory1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many Hispanics fit the above criteria?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Hispanic immigrants to the US.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right...
Click to expand...



Yes, right, douchebag.


----------



## Unkotare

Oldglory1 said:


> Most of them will use English as their primary language of usage here in our country . ...




Yes, by the 3rd generation English is the dominant language - even for use in the home - among immigrant families from Spanish-speaking countries. I have mentioned this before. Try to pay attention.


----------



## Oldglory1

Unkotare said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> There wasn't a Polish equivalent to Telemundo.  ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Millions of Polish immigrants came here before television existed, genius.
> 
> Polish Immigration
> 
> "The majority Polish immigrants were Roman Catholics. They tended to stick together in large groups of Polish settlers. ... For the most part the Poles clustered in tight groups in the cities. They continued with their religion, setting up huge churches that were greatly attended. The church was the center of the community where a Pole could discuss social problems, religious beliefs, etc. The Poles felt strongly about their churches. They kept the services in Polish, celebrated Polish holidays and kept Polish saints alive. The Polish culture needed to have Polish churches. Without their own churches the Poles believed they would lose their identity.
> 
> In the Polish household, the family's main purpose was to put food on the table and keep everyone clothed. Everyone in the household worked from sunrise to eight, including children and mothers. Poles without special skills were forced to work in the unsanitary and unsafe industrial factories. For the first time in history, Polish mothers were the heads of the household. These mothers were responsible for raising children, and keeping the house clean. Many mothers also supported the family by taking in boarders, and doing laundry.
> 
> Polish families did little about education, a luxury at the time, which helped account for their reputation. Very few Poles went to college, or received high paying jobs. They did the dirty work, the menial tasks in the city, but many immigrants were thrilled to be working for in Poland they had been unemployed for years. They were tremendous at saving money. Between 1900 and 1914, Polish Americans sent anaverage of 4 million dollars a year back to Poland."
> 
> 
> 
> Sound familiar?
Click to expand...


My wife is from Polish ancestry and they assimilated to English by the first generation that was born here.  Nothing wrong with celebrating one's native culture just as long as you are an American first.  There weren't millions of Polish speaking illegal aliens back then either.  Immigration was diversified back then.   Not so today.  Have you forgotten once again that
this is the illegal immigration forum?    So why keep bringing up legal immigration?


----------



## Unkotare

Oldglory1 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Language use among Hispanics in the U.S. reflects the trajectories that previous immigrant groups have followed. "
> 
> "In the second generation, use of Spanish falls as use of English rises. By the third generation, English use is dominant."
> 
> IV. Language Use among Latinos Pew Research Center s Hispanic Trends Project
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If illegal immigration continues we will always have the problem of non-assimilation by Hispanics "on going".  There are many here that  have been here for years that still don't know English because they are colonizing neighborhoods and cities instead with fellow Hispanics so they don't feel the need to learn English.
Click to expand...


You didn't read any of the links, did you?


----------



## Unkotare

Oldglory1 said:


> My wife is from Polish ancestry and they assimilated to English by the first generation that was born here.




The facts are exactly as outlined above, complete with link, whether that makes you comfortable or not.


----------



## Oldglory1

Unkotare said:


> Oldglory1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My wife is from Polish ancestry and they assimilated to English by the first generation that was born here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The facts are exactly as outlined above, complete with link, whether that makes you comfortable or not.
Click to expand...


I'm speaking from family experience.   Comfort has nothing to do with it.  Again, in keeping with this forum how many Polish illegals back then compared to Hispanic ones today?


----------



## Oldglory1

Unkotare said:


> Oldglory1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Language use among Hispanics in the U.S. reflects the trajectories that previous immigrant groups have followed. "
> 
> "In the second generation, use of Spanish falls as use of English rises. By the third generation, English use is dominant."
> 
> IV. Language Use among Latinos Pew Research Center s Hispanic Trends Project
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If illegal immigration continues we will always have the problem of non-assimilation by Hispanics "on going".  There are many here that  have been here for years that still don't know English because they are colonizing neighborhoods and cities instead with fellow Hispanics so they don't feel the need to learn English.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You didn't read any of the links, did you?
Click to expand...


I don't go by links that may have a biased agenda.  I read those same links elsewhere probably in a pro-illegal forum.   Did you read mine?  I rely on my eyes and ears and I know what I see and hear.


----------



## Oldglory1

Unkotare said:


> Oldglory1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldglory1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many Hispanics fit the above criteria?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Hispanic immigrants to the US.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, right, douchebag.
Click to expand...


We knew it couldn't last.


----------



## Unkotare

Oldglory1 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldglory1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My wife is from Polish ancestry and they assimilated to English by the first generation that was born here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The facts are exactly as outlined above, complete with link, whether that makes you comfortable or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm speaking from family experience.
Click to expand...



Anecdotes are proof of nothing beyond the personal, champ. The FACTS are as outlined above.


----------



## Unkotare

Oldglory1 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldglory1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Language use among Hispanics in the U.S. reflects the trajectories that previous immigrant groups have followed. "
> 
> "In the second generation, use of Spanish falls as use of English rises. By the third generation, English use is dominant."
> 
> IV. Language Use among Latinos Pew Research Center s Hispanic Trends Project
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If illegal immigration continues we will always have the problem of non-assimilation by Hispanics "on going".  There are many here that  have been here for years that still don't know English because they are colonizing neighborhoods and cities instead with fellow Hispanics so they don't feel the need to learn English.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You didn't read any of the links, did you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't go by links that may have a biased agenda. ....
Click to expand...



In other words, when the facts are inconvenient you stick your little fingers in your little ears and start screaming.


----------



## theDoctorisIn

Oldglory1 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldglory1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Language use among Hispanics in the U.S. reflects the trajectories that previous immigrant groups have followed. "
> 
> "In the second generation, use of Spanish falls as use of English rises. By the third generation, English use is dominant."
> 
> IV. Language Use among Latinos Pew Research Center s Hispanic Trends Project
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If illegal immigration continues we will always have the problem of non-assimilation by Hispanics "on going".  There are many here that  have been here for years that still don't know English because they are colonizing neighborhoods and cities instead with fellow Hispanics so they don't feel the need to learn English.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You didn't read any of the links, did you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't go by links that may have a biased agenda.  I read those same links elsewhere probably in a pro-illegal forum.   Did you read mine?  I rely on my eyes and ears and I know what I see and hear.
Click to expand...


The plural of "anecdote" is not "data".


----------



## Oldglory1

Unkotare said:


> Oldglory1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldglory1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Language use among Hispanics in the U.S. reflects the trajectories that previous immigrant groups have followed. "
> 
> "In the second generation, use of Spanish falls as use of English rises. By the third generation, English use is dominant."
> 
> IV. Language Use among Latinos Pew Research Center s Hispanic Trends Project
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If illegal immigration continues we will always have the problem of non-assimilation by Hispanics "on going".  There are many here that  have been here for years that still don't know English because they are colonizing neighborhoods and cities instead with fellow Hispanics so they don't feel the need to learn English.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You didn't read any of the links, did you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't go by links that may have a biased agenda. ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> In other words, when the facts are inconvenient you stick your little fingers in your little ears and start screaming.
Click to expand...


And your so-called facts are more accurate then the facts I presented?  I would be glad to post some more links for you to prove you wrong but shouldn't we be discussing illegal immigration in this forum instead?    My remarks included illegal immigration and how that nullifies any so-call Hispanic assimilation to English. in this country.   Again, how may Polish illegals were in this country back then compared to the Hispanic ones today?   When are you going to start focusing on illegal immigration which is the topic of this forum?


----------



## Unkotare

Oldglory1 said:


> And your so-called facts are more accurate then the facts I presented?




If you read the links, you'd know the answer to that, dopey.


----------



## Unkotare

Oldglory1 said:


> When are you going to start focusing on illegal immigration which is the topic of this forum?




OK dopey, time for you to look at what this forum is actually called. Go ahead.


----------



## Oldglory1

Unkotare said:


> Oldglory1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When are you going to start focusing on illegal immigration which is the topic of this forum?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK dopey, time for you to look at what this forum is actually called. Go ahead.
Click to expand...


Ok, I'm man enough to own up to my mistake.  It is about both legal and illegal immigration.   Do you often call people who make mistakes "dopey"?   I guess you must be perfect then and don't make mistakes?  Are you ever going to debate without name calling?


----------



## Unkotare

Oldglory1 said:


> Do you often call people who make mistakes "dopey"? ?




When they make the same one over and over and over and over again quite self-righteously? Yeah.


----------



## Oldglory1

Unkotare said:


> Oldglory1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you often call people who make mistakes "dopey"? ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When they make the same one over and over and over and over again quite self-righteously? Yeah.
Click to expand...


It wasn't intentional.   I saw the words "illegal immigration" and missed the slash that said just plain old "immigration" when I first came in here.   Never read the forum title again.    Why do you over and over have to be insulting in this forum and it's not just directed at me either.  My God, how old are you.......12?


----------



## beagle9

Oldglory1 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldglory1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you often call people who make mistakes "dopey"? ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When they make the same one over and over and over and over again quite self-righteously? Yeah.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It wasn't intentional.   I saw the words "illegal immigration" and missed the slash that said just plain old "immigration" when I first came in here.   Never read the forum title again.    Why do you over and over have to be insulting in this forum and it's not just directed at me either.  My God, how old are you.......12?
Click to expand...



It doesn't matter if it's illegal or Legal immigration, if they are going to remain here without supervision in this nation (i.e. become Americans), then they should learn the language, and then they should use it appropriately.

If the illegals are allowed to stay here as seasonal workers (come out of the closets so to speak), then they need to have those among them that do speak the language in order to interpret it to us if we need to ask them as employers something or to even work with them as a team and/or as individuals on something that is needed or even in friendship the same.

Become American(?), then I say it's best to learn the language & assimilate, but if just working here temporarily(?) then make sure to have an interpreter present when speaking around people who may be curious as to what is being said, because someone may ask about what one is talking about if it is being done in front of them in a rude or arrogant manor or maybe not as it all just depends. Paul in the "Bible" said let all things be done decent and in order.  I believe that It's best to strive towards understanding one another these days better. I think it's best than to be rude and speak in front of each other in an unknown tongue, and worse in an arrogant way regardless of who is doing it. I always remember us as Americans making sure that if someone didn't know the English language while here, then they would be respected by us, and this instead of just carrying on in front of them whilst they look upon us without a clue, and then them feeling as if they are left out in which is sad. Nobody wants to feel that way whether it is us or them, and so it's best that everyone make sure that these kinds of things are few and far between, so breaking down the barriers are important in a lot of ways. People that don't want this or fight against this are highly suspect in my opinion.


----------



## MaryL

Latinos learn English faster than previous immigrants? They hide it well, instead they just keep speaking Española. This is a big time lie.  What planet are you from? You are like all those people that tell me global warming isn't happening. Really? You people astound me with your  well informed ignorance. You don't have a clue. Thirty years ago,  and prior, everyone spoke  English and nobody needed to be told that, it was a given. 2/3 of the people at the Wal-Mart  I shop at NOW in 2014 are babbling away in hoochie coochie . When a group of immigrants don't speak ENGLISH in public, I take  as  sign of disrespect, and Mexicans are good at that. I focus on how much THEY ignore  my culture but how much they want ME to respect Theirs...They ignore immigration  laws and demand respect from anglos? Really?  What is wrong with THAT picture?


----------



## Unkotare

beagle9 said:


> I believe that It's best to strive towards understanding one another these days better. I think it's best than to be rude and speak in front of each other in an unknown tongue, and worse in an arrogant way regardless of who is doing it. I always remember us as Americans making sure that if someone didn't know the English language while here, then they would be respected by us, and this instead of just carrying on in front of them whilst they look upon us without a clue, and then them feeling as if they are left out in which is sad. Nobody wants to feel that way whether it is us or them, and so it's best that everyone make sure that these kinds of things are few and far between, so breaking down the barriers are important in a lot of ways. People that don't want this or fight against this are highly suspect in my opinion.




You are a frightened, insecure little child.


----------



## Unkotare

MaryL said:


> Latinos learn English faster than previous immigrants?



The FACTS have been presented with supporting documentation.


----------



## Unkotare

MaryL said:


> Thirty years ago,  and prior, everyone spoke  English




No, they didn't. Just because you were locked in a dark room with the shades drawn, watching 'Golden Girls' doesn't mean real life wasn't still happening outside your compound.


----------



## Unkotare

MaryL said:


> When a group of immigrants don't speak ENGLISH in public, I take  as  sign of disrespect...




That's just too damn bad for YOU, Queen of nothing but your medicine cabinet.


----------



## Unkotare

MaryL said:


> .They....demand respect from anglos? Really?  What is wrong with THAT picture?



What's wrong is you imagining that you, of all people represent all "anglos" [sic]. Nobody "demands," or even gives a shit, about anything from some faceless, generic racist like you, biddy.


----------



## beagle9

Unkotare said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> .They....demand respect from anglos? Really?  What is wrong with THAT picture?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's wrong is you imagining that you, of all people represent all "anglos" [sic]. Nobody "demands," or even gives a shit, about anything from some faceless, generic racist like you, biddy.
Click to expand...

Do you think it not rude to speak in an unknown tongue, wherefore those around you understand not what you say in a time of war ? While you are busy trying to get everyone to buy into your bull crap, a war on terror still rages in the world. Now do you want us to become victims in this war, and if so why do you want this ? I mean the way you talk in here, people would get the idea that you have an ax to grind with Americans, and especially with white Americans..


----------



## beagle9

In a time gone by now, it was that people weren't as apprehensive about these sorts of things, but in this time where Americans are being blamed for so much now, and even by those who have allied themselves together here to make the white Americans pay for their past transgressions, then the whites in this nation had best take heed to the speak that goes on today, because it stereo types them here in America as being this evil thing within the world, and so it is that the world (with the help of certain peoples) are going to get even and justice be it sooner and/or later. I mean just look at all the speak going on here about how whites will be the minority soon in this nation, and how the old whites are dying out fast, and so justice will come soon because of this, and on and on it all goes. Yes all of it ties together unkotare, so don't deny it. I have read enough to educate myself on these matters, but the good thing about me is that I am not one to Allie myself to idiots no matter who they are or what side they come from.


----------



## Unkotare

beagle9 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> .They....demand respect from anglos? Really?  What is wrong with THAT picture?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's wrong is you imagining that you, of all people represent all "anglos" [sic]. Nobody "demands," or even gives a shit, about anything from some faceless, generic racist like you, biddy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you think it not rude to speak in an unknown tongue, wherefore those around you understand not what you say ....
Click to expand...



If someone is not talking TO you, it's none of your fucking business what they say. Is it "rude" for people to have a private conversation in public without making sure some insecure, ignorant busybody like you can eavesdrop? If two people are speaking to each other in English, but too softly for you to listen in, do you demand they speak up so you don't miss anything? Who the fuck are you? Your insecurity is nobody's problem but your own.


----------



## Unkotare

beagle9 said:


> In a time gone by now, it was that people weren't as apprehensive about these sorts of things, but in this time where Americans are being blamed for so much now, and even by those who have allied themselves together here to make the white Americans pay for their past transgressions, then the whites in this nation had best take heed to the speak that goes on today, because it stereo types them here in America as being this evil thing within the world, and so it is that the world (with the help of certain peoples) are going to get even and justice be it sooner and/or later. I mean just look at all the speak going on here about how whites will be the minority soon in this nation, and how the old whites are dying out fast, and so justice will come soon because of this, and on and on it all goes. Yes all of it ties together unkotare, so don't deny it. I have read enough to educate myself on these matters, but the good thing about me is that I am not one to Allie myself to idiots no matter who they are or what side they come from.




So this is really just about you being a frightened old racist coward? Letting that idiotic racist Batshit Boy get to you? Get the fuck over it, because no one gives a shit about your emotional issues. You and he make a perfect couple, in fact.


----------



## Windship

I find it unbelievable that ppl cant see the diff between now and 100 yrs ago. Or just use it to prop up their ignorrant beliefs


----------



## Windship

Unkotare said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> .They....demand respect from anglos? Really?  What is wrong with THAT picture?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's wrong is you imagining that you, of all people represent all "anglos" [sic]. Nobody "demands," or even gives a shit, about anything from some faceless, generic racist like you, biddy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you think it not rude to speak in an unknown tongue, wherefore those around you understand not what you say ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If someone is not talking TO you, it's none of your fucking business what they say. Is it "rude" for people to have a private conversation in public without making sure some insecure, ignorant busybody like you can eavesdrop? If two people are speaking to each other in English, but too softly for you to listen in, do you demand they speak up so you don't miss anything? Who the fuck are you? Your insecurity is nobody's problem but your own.
Click to expand...

 


Unkotare said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> In a time gone by now, it was that people weren't as apprehensive about these sorts of things, but in this time where Americans are being blamed for so much now, and even by those who have allied themselves together here to make the white Americans pay for their past transgressions, then the whites in this nation had best take heed to the speak that goes on today, because it stereo types them here in America as being this evil thing within the world, and so it is that the world (with the help of certain peoples) are going to get even and justice be it sooner and/or later. I mean just look at all the speak going on here about how whites will be the minority soon in this nation, and how the old whites are dying out fast, and so justice will come soon because of this, and on and on it all goes. Yes all of it ties together unkotare, so don't deny it. I have read enough to educate myself on these matters, but the good thing about me is that I am not one to Allie myself to idiots no matter who they are or what side they come from.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So this is really just about you being a frightened old racist coward? Letting that idiotic racist Batshit Boy get to you? Get the fuck over it, because no one gives a shit about your emotional issues. You and he make a perfect couple, in fact.
Click to expand...

 
Damn uncle terrio, you sound a little....put off.
Why dont you go back to mexico today?


----------



## Windship

Unkotare said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> There wasn't a Polish equivalent to Telemundo.  ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Millions of Polish immigrants came here before television existed, genius.
> 
> Polish Immigration
> 
> "The majority Polish immigrants were Roman Catholics. They tended to stick together in large groups of Polish settlers. ... For the most part the Poles clustered in tight groups in the cities. They continued with their religion, setting up huge churches that were greatly attended. The church was the center of the community where a Pole could discuss social problems, religious beliefs, etc. The Poles felt strongly about their churches. They kept the services in Polish, celebrated Polish holidays and kept Polish saints alive. The Polish culture needed to have Polish churches. Without their own churches the Poles believed they would lose their identity.
> 
> In the Polish household, the family's main purpose was to put food on the table and keep everyone clothed. Everyone in the household worked from sunrise to eight, including children and mothers. Poles without special skills were forced to work in the unsanitary and unsafe industrial factories. For the first time in history, Polish mothers were the heads of the household. These mothers were responsible for raising children, and keeping the house clean. Many mothers also supported the family by taking in boarders, and doing laundry.
> 
> Polish families did little about education, a luxury at the time, which helped account for their reputation. Very few Poles went to college, or received high paying jobs. They did the dirty work, the menial tasks in the city, but many immigrants were thrilled to be working for in Poland they had been unemployed for years. They were tremendous at saving money. Between 1900 and 1914, Polish Americans sent anaverage of 4 million dollars a year back to Poland."
> 
> 
> 
> Sound familiar?
Click to expand...

 
Do you comprehend "industrial revolution"? 100 yrs ago? lol. When the unemployment number was 5% average. You say we needed them then, I agree. Now we have a actual unemployment number of about 20% or more. Show me what good will flooding this country with unskilled or skilled or more h1B1 visas will help
sustain our middle class. You know...the part of the population that built the economy we had from just after WW1 to 1970?? I suppose you havent heard of the dwindling middle class.
You just dont get it uncle terrio.


----------



## Windship

Here uncle terrio:
For many immigrants arriving in the U.S., maintaining ties with their countries and cultures is becoming easier. Their countries, it seems, are coming straight to their doorstep.
Increasingly, Hispanics "have access to their cultural heritage and language through product and service offerings that are targeted to the Latino community," according to Hispanic Research Inc. 
Take Pizza Patron, a new Mexican-themed pizza joint opening up in Fresno, California. "From the colorful decor to some of the pizza ingredients, which include Mexican-style chorizo sausage, Pizza Patron is committed to serving the Hispanic market," according to an article by The Business Journal.
Since 2007 all Pizza Patron restaurants accept Mexican Pesos (bills only) as payment. The Dallas-based pizzeria seeking to open franchises in predominantly Hispanic communities throughout the nation and hire bilingual managers and sales teams.
The Latino population continues to grow in the U.S. -- hitting 50.5 million people in 2010-- and to incorporate itself in the American mainstream. Yet, as more Latinos seek to keep strong bonds to their home countries and cultures, there is increasing uncertainty as to whether assimilation is in fact a possibility.
A recent study by The University of Southern California "Assimilation Tomorrow: How America's Immigrants Will Integrate by 2030", reinforces the notion that Latinos will assimilate and integrate more fully into American society in the next 20 years.
The percentage of immigrants speaking English well or very well is projected to rise from 57.5 percent in the year 2000 to 70.3 percent by 2030, according to the study.
Still, despite predictions of the future integration of Latinos in the U.S., many communities increasingly reflect their home countries.
Take, for instance, New York's Jackson Heights neighborhood in Queens, under the tracks of the Roosevelt Avenue elevated train. A row of restaurants with Spanish names such as "La Nueva Colombia," "El Meson Colombiano" and "La Pequena Colombia" sell chorizo and morcilla sausage, arepas and other traditional foods from Colombia. The community is home to nearly  14,000 Colombians.
Parts of Manhattan are no different. "Hispanic families have been settling in East Harlem for decades, of course, but what's new is how they're going about changing community trends", according to Real Estate Weekly which refers to "Mexico Lindo," a bakery on Second Avenue near 116th Street in New York that sells Mexican treats.
And with newer generations of U.S.-born Latinos, assimilation will be a challenge. Instead, some predict the birth a new identity.
"This multigenerational dynamic will see more U.S. born Latinos creating a new identity and opportunities, while still nurturing their connection to their broader Spanish dominant base (many of them parents, and family)," Roberto Ramos, CEO of VOX Collective , said in a blog for HuffPost. "Spanish-dominant and recent arrivals Hispanics will still play a significant if somewhat lesser role, and they will benefit from the greater access procured by a new generation of U.S. born Latinos."

Get that uncle terrio??? pizza patron excepts PESO'S! That ok with you?


----------



## Windship

Unkotare said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe that It's best to strive towards understanding one another these days better. I think it's best than to be rude and speak in front of each other in an unknown tongue, and worse in an arrogant way regardless of who is doing it. I always remember us as Americans making sure that if someone didn't know the English language while here, then they would be respected by us, and this instead of just carrying on in front of them whilst they look upon us without a clue, and then them feeling as if they are left out in which is sad. Nobody wants to feel that way whether it is us or them, and so it's best that everyone make sure that these kinds of things are few and far between, so breaking down the barriers are important in a lot of ways. People that don't want this or fight against this are highly suspect in my opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are a frightened, insecure little child.
Click to expand...

 
And you are an ostrich, with its head in a hole.


----------



## Unkotare

Windship said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> .They....demand respect from anglos? Really?  What is wrong with THAT picture?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's wrong is you imagining that you, of all people represent all "anglos" [sic]. Nobody "demands," or even gives a shit, about anything from some faceless, generic racist like you, biddy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you think it not rude to speak in an unknown tongue, wherefore those around you understand not what you say ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If someone is not talking TO you, it's none of your fucking business what they say. Is it "rude" for people to have a private conversation in public without making sure some insecure, ignorant busybody like you can eavesdrop? If two people are speaking to each other in English, but too softly for you to listen in, do you demand they speak up so you don't miss anything? Who the fuck are you? Your insecurity is nobody's problem but your own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> In a time gone by now, it was that people weren't as apprehensive about these sorts of things, but in this time where Americans are being blamed for so much now, and even by those who have allied themselves together here to make the white Americans pay for their past transgressions, then the whites in this nation had best take heed to the speak that goes on today, because it stereo types them here in America as being this evil thing within the world, and so it is that the world (with the help of certain peoples) are going to get even and justice be it sooner and/or later. I mean just look at all the speak going on here about how whites will be the minority soon in this nation, and how the old whites are dying out fast, and so justice will come soon because of this, and on and on it all goes. Yes all of it ties together unkotare, so don't deny it. I have read enough to educate myself on these matters, but the good thing about me is that I am not one to Allie myself to idiots no matter who they are or what side they come from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So this is really just about you being a frightened old racist coward? Letting that idiotic racist Batshit Boy get to you? Get the fuck over it, because no one gives a shit about your emotional issues. You and he make a perfect couple, in fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Damn uncle terrio, you sound a little....put off.
> Why dont you go back to mexico today?
Click to expand...

"Back"? I've never been to mexico. Have you?


----------



## Windship

lol. I dont think you've even been out of your house in years.
Gold member. What does that mean?


----------



## Oldglory1

Windship said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> There wasn't a Polish equivalent to Telemundo.  ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Millions of Polish immigrants came here before television existed, genius.
> 
> Polish Immigration
> 
> "The majority Polish immigrants were Roman Catholics. They tended to stick together in large groups of Polish settlers. ... For the most part the Poles clustered in tight groups in the cities. They continued with their religion, setting up huge churches that were greatly attended. The church was the center of the community where a Pole could discuss social problems, religious beliefs, etc. The Poles felt strongly about their churches. They kept the services in Polish, celebrated Polish holidays and kept Polish saints alive. The Polish culture needed to have Polish churches. Without their own churches the Poles believed they would lose their identity.
> 
> In the Polish household, the family's main purpose was to put food on the table and keep everyone clothed. Everyone in the household worked from sunrise to eight, including children and mothers. Poles without special skills were forced to work in the unsanitary and unsafe industrial factories. For the first time in history, Polish mothers were the heads of the household. These mothers were responsible for raising children, and keeping the house clean. Many mothers also supported the family by taking in boarders, and doing laundry.
> 
> Polish families did little about education, a luxury at the time, which helped account for their reputation. Very few Poles went to college, or received high paying jobs. They did the dirty work, the menial tasks in the city, but many immigrants were thrilled to be working for in Poland they had been unemployed for years. They were tremendous at saving money. Between 1900 and 1914, Polish Americans sent anaverage of 4 million dollars a year back to Poland."
> 
> 
> 
> Sound familiar?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you comprehend "industrial revolution"? 100 yrs ago? lol. When the unemployment number was 5% average. You say we needed them then, I agree. Now we have a actual unemployment number of about 20% or more. Show me what good will flooding this country with unskilled or skilled or more h1B1 visas will help
> sustain our middle class. You know...the part of the population that built the economy we had from just after WW1 to 1970?? I suppose you havent heard of the dwindling middle class.
> You just dont get it uncle terrio.
Click to expand...


Don't hold your breath for him to address your valid points.   Just be prepared for more profanity and personal attacks instead.   I suspect he is suffering from xenophilia.


----------



## Windship

Oldglory1 said:


> Windship said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> There wasn't a Polish equivalent to Telemundo.  ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Millions of Polish immigrants came here before television existed, genius.
> 
> Polish Immigration
> 
> "The majority Polish immigrants were Roman Catholics. They tended to stick together in large groups of Polish settlers. ... For the most part the Poles clustered in tight groups in the cities. They continued with their religion, setting up huge churches that were greatly attended. The church was the center of the community where a Pole could discuss social problems, religious beliefs, etc. The Poles felt strongly about their churches. They kept the services in Polish, celebrated Polish holidays and kept Polish saints alive. The Polish culture needed to have Polish churches. Without their own churches the Poles believed they would lose their identity.
> 
> In the Polish household, the family's main purpose was to put food on the table and keep everyone clothed. Everyone in the household worked from sunrise to eight, including children and mothers. Poles without special skills were forced to work in the unsanitary and unsafe industrial factories. For the first time in history, Polish mothers were the heads of the household. These mothers were responsible for raising children, and keeping the house clean. Many mothers also supported the family by taking in boarders, and doing laundry.
> 
> Polish families did little about education, a luxury at the time, which helped account for their reputation. Very few Poles went to college, or received high paying jobs. They did the dirty work, the menial tasks in the city, but many immigrants were thrilled to be working for in Poland they had been unemployed for years. They were tremendous at saving money. Between 1900 and 1914, Polish Americans sent anaverage of 4 million dollars a year back to Poland."
> 
> 
> 
> Sound familiar?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you comprehend "industrial revolution"? 100 yrs ago? lol. When the unemployment number was 5% average. You say we needed them then, I agree. Now we have a actual unemployment number of about 20% or more. Show me what good will flooding this country with unskilled or skilled or more h1B1 visas will help
> sustain our middle class. You know...the part of the population that built the economy we had from just after WW1 to 1970?? I suppose you havent heard of the dwindling middle class.
> You just dont get it uncle terrio.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ty OldGlory.
> Yes, ik that about him. Always insults and very little fact but gets away with it because he give money to this site and is why I never will.
> 
> Don't hold your breath for him to address your valid points.   Just be prepared for more profanity and personal attacks instead.   I suspect he is suffering from xenophilia.
Click to expand...

 
Ty OldGlory.
Yeah, ik that about him and dont xpect anything else. He ives money to this site so is allowed to say anything without worry and that is why I will never give a stinking red cent to this site.


----------



## Windship

unless I get an apology. lmao


----------



## beagle9

Unkotare said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> .They....demand respect from anglos? Really?  What is wrong with THAT picture?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's wrong is you imagining that you, of all people represent all "anglos" [sic]. Nobody "demands," or even gives a shit, about anything from some faceless, generic racist like you, biddy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you think it not rude to speak in an unknown tongue, wherefore those around you understand not what you say ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If someone is not talking TO you, it's none of your fucking business what they say. Is it "rude" for people to have a private conversation in public without making sure some insecure, ignorant busybody like you can eavesdrop? If two people are speaking to each other in English, but too softly for you to listen in, do you demand they speak up so you don't miss anything? Who the fuck are you? Your insecurity is nobody's problem but your own.
Click to expand...

Aside from all your ignorant cursing and drama queen antics in which you project in your conversations here, I will agree that it is none of peoples business what people are talking about sure, but it all just goes back to respecting each other in the public space, and caring about how one may not understand you if you are loud and arrogant when you speak, and especially when speaking in an unknown tongue, so as you said maybe tone it down just a bit or to a level that is respectful between the people who are having a conversation with each other, and that doesn't include others if it isn't what the people conversing want when they are conversing. There are still national security implications that suggest it best to understand each other in this nation as best as we can these days, and this instead of us moving more and more toward not having the ability to understand people who are here or them to understand us just as well. In the Bible where it is speaking about the unknown tongues, it also speaks about exactly what you said about privacy, where as if a person speaks in an unknown tongue, then that person speaketh directly to God, and if he pray in an unknown tongue then the same applies, so it best to speak in privacy when doing these things, because if the Church is hearing these things as they are being spoken, then it will not be lifted up as the understanding is not known, but rather to have an interpreter present if speak into the open in so that the entire Church can be lifted up as well.  I will say again that how shall the troops ready themselves for the battle, if the trump gives off an unknown sound or how shall the harp be distinguished from the trump if their sound is not recognized as specific ?


----------



## beagle9

Windship said:


> Here uncle terrio:
> For many immigrants arriving in the U.S., maintaining ties with their countries and cultures is becoming easier. Their countries, it seems, are coming straight to their doorstep.
> Increasingly, Hispanics "have access to their cultural heritage and language through product and service offerings that are targeted to the Latino community," according to Hispanic Research Inc.
> Take Pizza Patron, a new Mexican-themed pizza joint opening up in Fresno, California. "From the colorful decor to some of the pizza ingredients, which include Mexican-style chorizo sausage, Pizza Patron is committed to serving the Hispanic market," according to an article by The Business Journal.
> Since 2007 all Pizza Patron restaurants accept Mexican Pesos (bills only) as payment. The Dallas-based pizzeria seeking to open franchises in predominantly Hispanic communities throughout the nation and hire bilingual managers and sales teams.
> The Latino population continues to grow in the U.S. -- hitting 50.5 million people in 2010-- and to incorporate itself in the American mainstream. Yet, as more Latinos seek to keep strong bonds to their home countries and cultures, there is increasing uncertainty as to whether assimilation is in fact a possibility.
> A recent study by The University of Southern California "Assimilation Tomorrow: How America's Immigrants Will Integrate by 2030", reinforces the notion that Latinos will assimilate and integrate more fully into American society in the next 20 years.
> The percentage of immigrants speaking English well or very well is projected to rise from 57.5 percent in the year 2000 to 70.3 percent by 2030, according to the study.
> Still, despite predictions of the future integration of Latinos in the U.S., many communities increasingly reflect their home countries.
> Take, for instance, New York's Jackson Heights neighborhood in Queens, under the tracks of the Roosevelt Avenue elevated train. A row of restaurants with Spanish names such as "La Nueva Colombia," "El Meson Colombiano" and "La Pequena Colombia" sell chorizo and morcilla sausage, arepas and other traditional foods from Colombia. The community is home to nearly  14,000 Colombians.
> Parts of Manhattan are no different. "Hispanic families have been settling in East Harlem for decades, of course, but what's new is how they're going about changing community trends", according to Real Estate Weekly which refers to "Mexico Lindo," a bakery on Second Avenue near 116th Street in New York that sells Mexican treats.
> And with newer generations of U.S.-born Latinos, assimilation will be a challenge. Instead, some predict the birth a new identity.
> "This multigenerational dynamic will see more U.S. born Latinos creating a new identity and opportunities, while still nurturing their connection to their broader Spanish dominant base (many of them parents, and family)," Roberto Ramos, CEO of VOX Collective , said in a blog for HuffPost. "Spanish-dominant and recent arrivals Hispanics will still play a significant if somewhat lesser role, and they will benefit from the greater access procured by a new generation of U.S. born Latinos."
> 
> Get that uncle terrio??? pizza patron excepts PESO'S! That ok with you?


All cool just as long as we don't relive Santa Ana coming at us again, while our culture is trapped in the Alamo being trampled upon. I mean look if we can assimilate like we should try to in America then fine, but it is up to all who want to be here, and to try and live here together in peace in order to make it all work out for us all, but if we have to many radicals climbing on a band wagon, and then winning the day over the main groups and their core strengths, then we will have a problem.  Cutting down the language barrier is just one way to help assimilate us all together, and you all should know that would help matters right ? I mean it couldn't hurt to always be thinking in these ways in order to grow America strong and united just as we all should be in America.


----------



## Oldglory1

Windship said:


> Oldglory1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Windship said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> There wasn't a Polish equivalent to Telemundo.  ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Millions of Polish immigrants came here before television existed, genius.
> 
> Polish Immigration
> 
> "The majority Polish immigrants were Roman Catholics. They tended to stick together in large groups of Polish settlers. ... For the most part the Poles clustered in tight groups in the cities. They continued with their religion, setting up huge churches that were greatly attended. The church was the center of the community where a Pole could discuss social problems, religious beliefs, etc. The Poles felt strongly about their churches. They kept the services in Polish, celebrated Polish holidays and kept Polish saints alive. The Polish culture needed to have Polish churches. Without their own churches the Poles believed they would lose their identity.
> 
> In the Polish household, the family's main purpose was to put food on the table and keep everyone clothed. Everyone in the household worked from sunrise to eight, including children and mothers. Poles without special skills were forced to work in the unsanitary and unsafe industrial factories. For the first time in history, Polish mothers were the heads of the household. These mothers were responsible for raising children, and keeping the house clean. Many mothers also supported the family by taking in boarders, and doing laundry.
> 
> Polish families did little about education, a luxury at the time, which helped account for their reputation. Very few Poles went to college, or received high paying jobs. They did the dirty work, the menial tasks in the city, but many immigrants were thrilled to be working for in Poland they had been unemployed for years. They were tremendous at saving money. Between 1900 and 1914, Polish Americans sent anaverage of 4 million dollars a year back to Poland."
> 
> 
> 
> Sound familiar?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you comprehend "industrial revolution"? 100 yrs ago? lol. When the unemployment number was 5% average. You say we needed them then, I agree. Now we have a actual unemployment number of about 20% or more. Show me what good will flooding this country with unskilled or skilled or more h1B1 visas will help
> sustain our middle class. You know...the part of the population that built the economy we had from just after WW1 to 1970?? I suppose you havent heard of the dwindling middle class.
> You just dont get it uncle terrio.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ty OldGlory.
> Yes, ik that about him. Always insults and very little fact but gets away with it because he give money to this site and is why I never will.
> 
> Don't hold your breath for him to address your valid points.   Just be prepared for more profanity and personal attacks instead.   I suspect he is suffering from xenophilia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ty OldGlory.
> Yeah, ik that about him and dont xpect anything else. He ives money to this site so is allowed to say anything without worry and that is why I will never give a stinking red cent to this site.
Click to expand...


If that's true then that's just plain wrong.   Expressing yourself with profanity and personal attacks should not be acceptable no matter who you are.


----------



## Toro

We need Big Gubmint to tell us what language to speak.


----------



## Oldglory1

Toro said:


> We need Big Gubmint to tell us what language to speak.



No we don't.   We need people in this country who will show respect for our national language by learning it and speaking rather than babbling loudly in public in a foreign language.

WTH is a Gubmint?   Your attempt at making fun of people  is duly noted.


----------



## Toro

Oldglory1 said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> We need Big Gubmint to tell us what language to speak.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No we don't.   We need people in this country who will show respect for our national language by learning it and speaking rather than babbling loudly in public in a foreign language.
> 
> WTH is a Gubmint?   Your attempt at making fun of people  is duly noted.
Click to expand...


Your support for government power at the expense of individual liberty and freedom is noted.


----------



## beagle9

Toro said:


> Oldglory1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> We need Big Gubmint to tell us what language to speak.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No we don't.   We need people in this country who will show respect for our national language by learning it and speaking rather than babbling loudly in public in a foreign language.
> 
> WTH is a Gubmint?   Your attempt at making fun of people  is duly noted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your support for government power at the expense of individual liberty and freedom is noted.
Click to expand...

That power is supposed to be limited, and it is supposed to work to lift up this nation, not instead tear it down or lay waste to it. If we had a government that worked for the American people like it is supposed to, then we should have no fear of it using it's power to protect us. Most don't trust what the governments been doing for quite sometime now, and that is a shame that we have such an out of touch government that has run wild in this nation now.  Federal judges I think are incompetent anymore, and this by the way's in which they are ruling these days.. WOW!


----------



## Unkotare

Windship said:


> pizza patron excepts [sic] PESO'S! That ok with you?




I don't own that business, do you? It seems that you should be more worried about learning English than what goes on in some private eatery.


----------



## Unkotare

Windship said:


> 100 yrs ago? lol. When the unemployment number was 5% average....




Actually, 100 years ago the unemployment rate was between 8 - 12%.


----------



## Unkotare

Oldglory1 said:


> [ We need people in this country who will show respect for our national language by learning it and speaking rather than babbling loudly in public in a foreign language.
> 
> ...



"Respect"?

What language people speak when they are not speaking to you is none of your fucking business. I'm quite certain most immigrants work harder at improving their English than you do. Your buddy Windbag can't string together a single sentence in proper English to save his life, but it doesn't stop him from shooting off his big mouth.


----------



## Unkotare

beagle9 said:


> it all just goes back to respecting each other in the public space, and caring about how one may not understand you if you are loud and arrogant when you speak, and especially when speaking in an unknown tongue, so as you said maybe tone it down just a bit or to a level that is respectful between the people who are having a conversation with each other, and that doesn't include others if it isn't what the people conversing want when they are conversing.




Have I mentioned that it's NONE OF YOUR FUCKING BUSINESS? You should stop using the word "respect" so often, because you clearly don't know what it means.


----------



## Unkotare

beagle9 said:


> if the Church is hearing these things as they are being spoken, then it will not be lifted up as the understanding is not known, but rather to have an interpreter present if speak into the open in so that the entire Church can be lifted up as well.




Like the Latin mass, genius?


----------



## Unkotare

beagle9 said:


> I will say again that how shall the troops ready themselves for the battle




Our actual troops study other languages quite assiduously.



Children in school study other languages.



You have some fantasy about your own personal ignorance and resulting insecurity being a matter of national urgency. It's not; it is just one among many of your personal shortcomings.


----------



## Oldglory1

I wonder what other languages those who apparently are opposed to "immigrants"  fully assimilating to English out in mainstream speak?  I doubt we will get an honest answer if an answer at all.  Wouldn't be Spanish now would it?   Naw.........................


----------



## Toro

Even though Big Gubmint should stay out of people's lives and not mandate what language people should speak, people in America who can't speak English are fools for not learning to speak English.  Or, at least not making sure their kids speak English.  

The world is learning English so they can have more opportunities.  That some in this country aren't is mind-boggling.


----------



## Oldglory1

Toro said:


> Even though Big Gubmint should stay out of people's lives and not mandate what language people should speak, people in America who can't speak English are fools for not learning to speak English.  Or, at least not making sure their kids speak English.
> 
> The world is learning English so they can have more opportunities.  That some in this country aren't is mind-boggling.



It's "government" not gubmint.   Stop demonizing.  I agree that "immigrants" should learn English but more importantly speak it.    No one is suggesting that it be a government mandate.    It's about respect for the country that they chose to migrate to. If you don't want to fit in with our society then don't come here or get out.  I don't care what language one chooses to speak at home.   Where I live I feel like I'm living in Mexico when I go out in public.


----------



## Unkotare

Toro said:


> people in America who can't speak English are fools for not learning to speak English.  Or, at least not making sure their kids speak English.
> ....



And no one knows that better than immigrants from non-English speaking countries.


----------



## Unkotare

Oldglory1 said:


> I don't care what language one chooses to speak at home.   Where I live I feel like I'm living in Mexico when I go out in public.




Then don't go out in public, because unless they are talking TO you it is none of your fucking business what language people speak to each other. Respect? Yeeeeaaaaaah....


----------



## Oldglory1

Babbling LOUDLY in a foreigner language within earshot of everyone else is not the same as talking to someone in that language in private.


----------



## Unkotare

Oldglory1 said:


> Babbling LOUDLY in a foreigner language within earshot of everyone else is not the same as talking to someone in that language in private.




You wasted your money on that new sound-level meter you walk around with everywhere you go. Nobody gives a shit what YOU think is "too loud." Again, NONE OF YOUR FUCKING BUSINESS. No matter what you say or how often you cry and moan, it remains NONE OF YOUR FUCKING BUSINESS.


----------



## Oldglory1

It should be everybody's business to speak the common language of our in public unless you don't know how to.  It's just being respectful of the country's main language and the people around you. .  It's a whole different story when one speaks loudly in public in a language no one else understands and speaking it quietly in private.


----------



## Unkotare

Oldglory1 said:


> It should be everybody's business to speak the common language of our in public [sic] ...




It's not. Do you carefully measure the volume of your "babbling" in English when you are in another country?


----------



## Toro

Oldglory1 said:


> It should be everybody's business to speak the common language of our in public unless you don't know how to.  It's just being respectful of the country's main language and the people around you. .  It's a whole different story when one speaks loudly in public in a language no one else understands and speaking it quietly in private.



Clearly, you are a statist who hates liberty and freedom.


----------



## Windship

Toro said:


> Oldglory1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> We need Big Gubmint to tell us what language to speak.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No we don't.   We need people in this country who will show respect for our national language by learning it and speaking rather than babbling loudly in public in a foreign language.
> 
> WTH is a Gubmint?   Your attempt at making fun of people  is duly noted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your support for government power at the expense of individual liberty and freedom is noted.
Click to expand...

 


Unkotare said:


> Windship said:
> 
> 
> 
> 100 yrs ago? lol. When the unemployment number was 5% average....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, 100 years ago the unemployment rate was between 8 - 12%.
Click to expand...

                                                                                                                                                                                                    Unemployment rate in 1914 = 4.93%.
Cant copy and paste or drag and drop chart but chart can be seen at    CurrentsOfChange


----------



## Windship

Uncle terrio...lol...


----------



## Windship

Unkotare said:


> Oldglory1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It should be everybody's business to speak the common language of our in public [sic] ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not. Do you carefully measure the volume of your "babbling" in English when you are in another country?
Click to expand...

 
Yes I do. I dont want to be a rude and arrougant and I realize that the ppl would rather I speak their language


----------



## Windship

Unkotare said:


> Oldglory1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care what language one chooses to speak at home.   Where I live I feel like I'm living in Mexico when I go out in public.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then don't go out in public, because unless they are talking TO you it is none of your fucking business what language people speak to each other. Respect? Yeeeeaaaaaah....
Click to expand...

 
Uh huh...you dont know or practise the meaning of the word. No surprise that you dont get it.


----------



## Oldglory1

Toro said:


> Oldglory1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It should be everybody's business to speak the common language of our in public unless you don't know how to.  It's just being respectful of the country's main language and the people around you. .  It's a whole different story when one speaks loudly in public in a language no one else understands and speaking it quietly in private.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly, you are a statist who hates liberty and freedom.
Click to expand...


 No, I hate disrespect and rudeness by foreigners in this country.


----------



## Toro

Oldglory1 said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldglory1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It should be everybody's business to speak the common language of our in public unless you don't know how to.  It's just being respectful of the country's main language and the people around you. .  It's a whole different story when one speaks loudly in public in a language no one else understands and speaking it quietly in private.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly, you are a statist who hates liberty and freedom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I hate disrespect and rudeness by foreigners in this country.
Click to expand...


I hate disrespect and rudeness by anyone in this country.

But you want to use government power to restrict individual liberty by limiting how people speak.  That makes you a statist and an enemy of freedom.


----------



## Oldglory1

Toro said:


> Oldglory1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldglory1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It should be everybody's business to speak the common language of our in public unless you don't know how to.  It's just being respectful of the country's main language and the people around you. .  It's a whole different story when one speaks loudly in public in a language no one else understands and speaking it quietly in private.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly, you are a statist who hates liberty and freedom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I hate disrespect and rudeness by foreigners in this country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hate disrespect and rudeness by anyone in this country.
> 
> But you want to use government power to restrict individual liberty by limiting how people speak.  That makes you a statist and an enemy of freedom.
Click to expand...


Where did I say that I want to use government power?   I didn't in fact in another post I said as such.   Spin much?   No I am the enemy of disrespect and rudeness..


----------



## Unkotare

Social Security History


Down and Out Again America s Long Struggle with Mass Unemployment Origins Current Events in Historical Perspective


World War I and its aftermath 1914-1920 Ceppi


----------



## Conservative65

LilOlLady said:


> *MARIPOSA ACADEMY *
> 
> Mariposa Academy - La Academia Mariposa
> 
> http://www.nevadareportcard.com/profile/pdf/11-12/16281.E.pdf
> 
> 
> Must learn English requirement in the Comp. Immg. Reform Amnesty Bill will cost taxpayers.


 
If I am correct, government documents are already being printed in 24 different languages.   I guess that's being done for free.


----------



## Conservative65

Unkotare said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right, because when Americans travel abroad they always learn the local language for where they travel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BIG difference between traveling abroad and having residency there.
> 
> 
> And that has what relevance to the topic?
Click to expand...


----------



## Unkotare

Conservative65 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right, because when Americans travel abroad they always learn the local language for where they travel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BIG difference between traveling abroad and having residency there.
> 
> 
> And that has what relevance to the topic?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Fix your quote. Those are not my words.


----------



## Conservative65

Unkotare said:


> A distinction needs to be understood between ESL classes for adults, and programs that are part of public school systems.


 
BOTH costs taxpayers money.  The different age groups is irrelevant.


----------



## Conservative65

Unkotare said:


> Why waste time with this silly emoting? Get real. The Supreme Court has already decided on the items on your little list. Stop wallowing in emotional bullshit that will never have a basis in reality and focus on practical issues.


 
The only practical thing that matters is if you don't belong here GTFO NOW.


----------



## Conservative65

Unkotare said:


> Again, a distinction must be born in mind between legal and illegal immigration. Illegal immigrants should not be here regardless of what language they speak.


 
I agree that illegals should be gone and the language they speak is irrelevant due to their status.  Taxpayers shouldn't have to fund programs so someone that chose to come here legally can learn Enhglish.  I'm not saying such programs shouldn't be in place just not taxpayer funded.  If I take a class on a subject I don't know, I pay.


----------



## Unkotare

Conservative65 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> A distinction needs to be understood between ESL classes for adults, and programs that are part of public school systems.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BOTH costs taxpayers money.  The different age groups is irrelevant.
Click to expand...



It's entirely relevant.


----------



## Unkotare

Conservative65 said:


> Taxpayers shouldn't have to fund programs so someone that chose to come here legally can learn Enhglish [sic]  ...




Obviously, no one paid for _you_ to learn English.


----------



## Unkotare

Conservative65 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why waste time with this silly emoting? Get real. The Supreme Court has already decided on the items on your little list. Stop wallowing in emotional bullshit that will never have a basis in reality and focus on practical issues.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only practical thing that matters is if you don't belong here GTFO NOW.
Click to expand...



Got all those emotions out of your system now?


----------



## Oldglory1

Conservative65 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, a distinction must be born in mind between legal and illegal immigration. Illegal immigrants should not be here regardless of what language they speak.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree that illegals should be gone and the language they speak is irrelevant due to their status.  Taxpayers shouldn't have to fund programs so someone that chose to come here legally can learn Enhglish.  I'm not saying such programs shouldn't be in place just not taxpayer funded.  If I take a class on a subject I don't know, I pay.
Click to expand...


I agree.   It shouldn't be taxpayer funded.  They need to learn English but not at our expense.   They spent money following the process to come here then they should be prepared to pay for their own English classes and you are right if an American takes elective classes they have to pay for them themselves.   If I were to choose to migrate to another county to live I would prior to that process at least have a passable grasp on that country's dominant language.   Unless policy changes though the taxpayer is stuck with it.   At least I can express my views without one -liner insults and add something to the debate whether one agrees with me or not.


----------



## Abishai100

*ESL Fencing & Fishing*


America is proud of its multi-culturalism (i.e., Chinatown, San Francisco).  Its education policies reflect this in many respects.

If you look at French-Canada (i.e., Quebec), you see social opportunities of multi-lingual confluence as well as mercantile intrigue...

America claims that its brand of multi-culturalism is more lucrative than those of other nations.  Hence, 'street-talk' about populism in America should reflect this claim.  Maybe the African-American comic book avatar Green Lantern John Stewart (DC Comics) serves as evidence of American investments in multi-racial experience.

Imagine you're an English professor at a prestigious American Ivy League school such as Dartmouth College (Hanover, New Hampshire) teaching a course on Arthurian legends (i.e., Mordred, the fabled nemesis of Camelot).  Would you be impressed or burdened by a classroom racial composition that compels students to inquire of a 'racial-oral personalization' of the culture lessons taught in the course?  What if an African-American student in your class who speaks Ebonics (African-American English) insists on writing poems about Mordred that go something like "Mordred, tha phat gangsta of war, undermining the fabrique of Camelot cool!" instead of something like "Mordred, the challenger of Arthurian tales, undermining the textiles of formal Camelot communiques!"


This issue requires a melding of topics related to publicity and personalization (i.e., populism rhetoric).





ESL


----------



## Kondor3

Abishai100 said:


> *ESL Fencing & Fishing*
> 
> 
> America is proud of its multi-culturalism (i.e., Chinatown, San Francisco).  Its education policies reflect this in many respects.
> 
> If you look at French-Canada (i.e., Quebec), you see social opportunities of multi-lingual confluence as well as mercantile intrigue...
> 
> America claims that its brand of multi-culturalism is more lucrative than those of other nations.  Hence, 'street-talk' about populism in America should reflect this claim.  Maybe the African-American comic book avatar Green Lantern John Stewart (DC Comics) serves as evidence of American investments in multi-racial experience.
> 
> Imagine you're an English professor at a prestigious American Ivy League school such as Dartmouth College (Hanover, New Hampshire) teaching a course on Arthurian legends (i.e., Mordred, the fabled nemesis of Camelot).  Would you be impressed or burdened by a classroom racial composition that compels students to inquire of a 'racial-oral personalization' of the culture lessons taught in the course?  What if an African-American student in your class who speaks Ebonics (African-American English) insists on writing poems about Mordred that go something like "Mordred, tha phat gangsta of war, undermining the fabrique of Camelot cool!" instead of something like "Mordred, the challenger of Arthurian tales, undermining the textiles of formal Camelot communiques!"
> 
> 
> This issue requires a melding of topics related to publicity and personalization (i.e., populism rhetoric).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESL
> 
> 
> View attachment 38274


I did not understand this.

I am content that it remain so.


----------



## Unkotare

Oldglory1 said:


> If I were to choose to migrate to another county to live I would prior to that process at least have a passable grasp on that country's dominant language. ...




No you wouldn't.


----------



## Unkotare

Abishai100 said:


> *ESL Fencing & Fishing*
> 
> 
> America is proud of its multi-culturalism (i.e., Chinatown, San Francisco).  Its education policies reflect this in many respects.
> 
> If you look at French-Canada (i.e., Quebec), you see social opportunities of multi-lingual confluence as well as mercantile intrigue...
> 
> America claims that its brand of multi-culturalism is more lucrative than those of other nations.  Hence, 'street-talk' about populism in America should reflect this claim.  Maybe the African-American comic book avatar Green Lantern John Stewart (DC Comics) serves as evidence of American investments in multi-racial experience.
> 
> Imagine you're an English professor at a prestigious American Ivy League school such as Dartmouth College (Hanover, New Hampshire) teaching a course on Arthurian legends (i.e., Mordred, the fabled nemesis of Camelot).  Would you be impressed or burdened by a classroom racial composition that compels students to inquire of a 'racial-oral personalization' of the culture lessons taught in the course?  What if an African-American student in your class who speaks Ebonics (African-American English) insists on writing poems about Mordred that go something like "Mordred, tha phat gangsta of war, undermining the fabrique of Camelot cool!" instead of something like "Mordred, the challenger of Arthurian tales, undermining the textiles of formal Camelot communiques!"
> 
> 
> This issue requires a melding of topics related to publicity and personalization (i.e., populism rhetoric).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESL
> 
> 
> View attachment 38274




What load of crap that post was.


----------



## Pogo

Kondor3 said:


> Abishai100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *ESL Fencing & Fishing*
> 
> 
> America is proud of its multi-culturalism (i.e., Chinatown, San Francisco).  Its education policies reflect this in many respects.
> 
> If you look at French-Canada (i.e., Quebec), you see social opportunities of multi-lingual confluence as well as mercantile intrigue...
> 
> America claims that its brand of multi-culturalism is more lucrative than those of other nations.  Hence, 'street-talk' about populism in America should reflect this claim.  Maybe the African-American comic book avatar Green Lantern John Stewart (DC Comics) serves as evidence of American investments in multi-racial experience.
> 
> Imagine you're an English professor at a prestigious American Ivy League school such as Dartmouth College (Hanover, New Hampshire) teaching a course on Arthurian legends (i.e., Mordred, the fabled nemesis of Camelot).  Would you be impressed or burdened by a classroom racial composition that compels students to inquire of a 'racial-oral personalization' of the culture lessons taught in the course?  What if an African-American student in your class who speaks Ebonics (African-American English) insists on writing poems about Mordred that go something like "Mordred, tha phat gangsta of war, undermining the fabrique of Camelot cool!" instead of something like "Mordred, the challenger of Arthurian tales, undermining the textiles of formal Camelot communiques!"
> 
> 
> This issue requires a melding of topics related to publicity and personalization (i.e., populism rhetoric).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESL
> 
> 
> View attachment 38274
> 
> 
> 
> I did not understand this.
> 
> I am content that it remain so.
Click to expand...


Alas, you are condemned to sit with the 99.99% of us who find that particular poster an enigma wrapped in a cryptic mystery.


----------



## Unkotare

bad idea


----------

